# Strongman + Powerlifting + Weightlifting = Squaggleboggin



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

Some of you may know me as the sixteen-year-old kid who tries to help people but is often corrected by others. Some of you may know me as Nick. I'm starting a journal so I can get some feedback from other people on my workouts. I've been progressing, but I sometimes feel like I need a little encouragement and may soon be posting some pictures and/or videos of my lifts for critique. As you can tell from the title, I'm trying to gain as much functional strength as possible by implementing strongman, powerlifting and weightlifting into my routine all at once. This should be fun... 

*Ah, yes, I may as well add my current stats to look back on the fun in the future:*

420 Deadlift
265 ATG Front Squat
295 ATG Back Squat
~120 DB Bench (pure guesstimation)
205(ish) BW

*I'm looking at these goals by the time I turn 17 (July 2006):*

475 deadlift
315 ATG Front Squat
350 ATG Back Squat (don't care too much though)
200 DB Bench
280 Farmers' Walk
250 Clean and Press
190 BW


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

Today's workout:

Front Jump Squats 3x10 (45); SLDLs 3x10 (45); DB Benches 3x10 (40)

Today was a light day, circuit-style. This is mainly for flexibility, active recovery, form, speed work and some cardiovascular training mixed in as well. Not a whole lot to say about today as it was a light day and not my idea of an excellent workout, but it was great in terms of what it was meant to accomplish nonetheless. Tomorrow I deadlift. The true test cometh...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

I was going to suggest that you start a journal.  I will definitely be poking my head in here.  Good luck on the deadlifting tomorrow.  The PR shall cometh.


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

~goodluck w/journal and training


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Goodluck


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone, but it seems as though this was a poor time to start a journal. I just had the worst workout I've had in months. This new routine with the addition of clean and presses and farmers' walks is definitely getting to me. Looks like I'll need at least another week to become fully accustomed to it.

Here's what today was supposed to be like this:

Deadlifts 1x6 (135), 1x4 (225), 1x3 (325), gloves go on and I start using mixed grip 1x1 (385), 1x1 (420); Military Presses 3x3 (60), 3x2 (105); Yates Rows 3x3 (135), 3x2 (250); Chin Ups 2x1

Wow... The 325 deadlifts were difficult for me to do, which they shouldn't have been considering I keep those there strictly to warm up and build up the toughness of my hands. The 385 was nearly impossible. It took several focused attempts to actually hit it. Again, this shouldn't have been the case because I've been hitting 385 for weeks before going really heavy. I then decided to try 425. I knew I wouldn't get it, but had to try anyways just because. Of course, I failed the attempt several times and then decided to move on since it really wasn't doing any good. Next came the military presses. Even the warm ups were difficult and I got halfway through the second set before I stopped those. I didn't even try the rest of the workout. I know it's just an off day so I'm not all that disappointed - I've been making solid progress for many weeks. I'm just wondering what it was. I ate a good amount of protein this morning and last night. I got enough sleep today (it was a snow day so more so than usual) too. I think it was a combination of working out in the morning (I'm not a morning person) and my new routine. Oh well, I'm confident I'll do much better next week when I become more accustomed to my routine and when I can work out at my usual time again.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Been waiting for you to start one of these....I will be looking in to see what and how you are training.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks, Foreman, I look forward to your comments. All sarcasm aside, I'm sure you'll be providing lots of insight and new ideas (or at least new to me).


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi,
I must say i'm very impressed with you. When i see all the kids at my daughters high school who are overweight,smoking,drinking,not taking care of there bodies. It's great to see a teenager who cares about their body. Keep up the good work.

Vanessa


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot, Vanessa. I really appreciate the encouragement and take great pride in my training and in my insatiable quest for knowledge.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 10, 2005)

Today I did more circuit training. I decided to change the order of my workouts a little so today I did deadlifts, military presses, yates rows and chin ups (would have been clean and presses, farmers' walks and pull ups). Again, just a circuit day so nothing super special, just good for some cardiovascular work. Tomorrow I do front squats. Oh joyous day.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool, nice to see you started a journal, I'll probably stop in from time to time.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, Seanp, I look forward to your comments. There's something warm and fuzzy about having a lot of people coming to your journal to check your progress... Hmm...

So today was a lot of fun. Really, it was.

*Workout:*

Front Squats 3x3 (135), 3x2 (255); SLDLs DOH grip 3x3 (160), 3x2 (310); DB Benches 3x3 (80), 3x2 (120)

The front squats felt absolutely fantastic. I loved those. It felt really good moving up in weight yet again and being able to complete the workout. I think I'll start doing bottom front squats instead for more emphasis on power and functional strength. I should be able to do 3x2 (225) with those, but I'll have to take the weight from the rack, lower it down, pause with the weight resting completely on the sawhorses, and then begin eccentric portion of the rep. The SLDLs were good too. It seemed like I improved my form even after going up in weight as usual. The DB benches sucked. I'm so weak in the chest from not doing anything for it in a long time. I was hardly able to complete the 3x2 (120). I used to be up to 140, so I'm not too far behind where I was. It just feels like I should be doing a lot more for some reason. Oh well, I'll be doing more weight soon enough. I can't expect to move lots of weight when just starting an exercise again.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Numbers look solid Squag.  I like those front squats.  Very respectable if I do say so myself!

For the DB bench press are you using 2x60s or 2x120s?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, CP. Legs are definitely my strong point (as in disproportionately strong). I always indicate the total weight for an exercise. I wish I were using 120s though...

What do you guys think? Should I give bottom front squats a try or stick with the normal ones? It's not really vital that I change my workout at the moment - I've been progressing. I'm just thinking it'll help develop more power.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 12, 2005)

I always go with how it makes you feel.  For me, I like to change things almost weekly, as it makes my workout more interesting, and more challenging, IMO.  BTW, nice stats so far, always good to see a teenager that's goal oriented, and just as Vanessa said health conscious.  Keep it up and don't be discouraged by any difficulties at the beginning.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Thanks, CP. Legs are definitely my strong point (as in disproportionately strong). I always indicate the total weight for an exercise. I wish I were using 120s though...
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I give bottom front squats a try or stick with the normal ones? It's not really vital that I change my workout at the moment - I've been progressing. I'm just thinking it'll help develop more power.



when was the last time you changed it?  If you are making progress still, why change it up?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi,
Your workouts are looking great...keep it up...

Vanessa


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 12, 2005)

Great Journal so far.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

*Dougnukem*

Thanks for the encouragement and the advice. That's one of those things I'll have to remember to look back on when I'm having a tough time.

*P-Funk*

I was thinking the same thing. I'm still making progress and there's no real reason to change it, I was just wondering if bottom front squats wouldn't be better for more power and to help become more explosive on my clean and presses. Thanks for stopping in.

*Vannessa40*

Thanks for dropping by again - I really appreciate the encouragement.

*myCATpowerlifts*

It's nice to see yet another experienced and knowledgeable member come by to take a look. Thanks for the compliment.

*Today's Workout:*

Clean and Presses 3x10 (45); Farmers' Walks 3x2 (100); Pull Ups 3x2

Another circuit day, and another day of cardiovascular fitness (or progression towards it). It felt nice. I nailed the clean and press form time and time again and I really think it's coming along nicely. I'm glad I have these light days to make sure of it. Farmers' walks seemed extremely easy for some reason. That's a good thing, though. Pull ups were still fairly hard, but I think I'm making even more progress in those still.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

I like bottom position front squats.  I do them only when I find my progress slowing on my front squats.  if it is strength you want then just do three sets of singles at the end of your workout.  Increase weight each set and each week try and set a new PR.  I do that for a few weeks and it works well.  then I have to get crafty and start doing other things like bottom position squats or speed work.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a good idea. I already do very low reps though, so I don't know if I'd be able to do that at the end. I typically try to add five pounds each and every week with my 3x2 scheme, and that seems to work for me. If I find myself grinding to a halt I'll try to remember to try that though. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 14, 2005)

Well today was a good day.

*Workout:*

Deadlifts 1x6 (135), 1x4 (245), 1x2 (350), 1x1 (385), 1x1 (425); Military Presses (thumbless) 3x3 (55), 3x2 (95); Yates 3x3 (135), 3x2 (225); Face Pulls (pronated grip) 2x1

The deadlift was a new PR for me (425 @ 204 BW). That felt really good. The 350 set felt good too - no gloves w/DOH grip. That seemed like a nice test of grip strength for me. I'll add weight next week. The military presses are something in which I am still fairly weak. That'll change. Yates rows - I moved down from 250 because I knew I was cheating myself with my form. This felt good with very solid form. Chin ups (don't know what they're really called but my palms are facing away from me) were good. I've definitely made progress with those because I used to not be able to do even a single repetition. All in all, this felt really good and I'm glad I took yesterday off (I woke up with my back sore so I figured deadlifting wouldn't be too much fun).


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2005)

Wanna race to 500?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 15, 2005)

This could get interesting... Make me an offer and give me some details... Heh heh heh...

*Today's workout:*

Front Jump Squats (thumbless) 3x10 (45); SLDLs DOH 3x10 (45); DB Benches 3x10 (40) - circuit style

Another good round of cardio work for me. I'm liking these extra days - they seem to actually do something and they're nice and quick too.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

Good PR on deadlifts Squagmeister.  425 is no joke.  By the time you're graduating high school you'll be deadlifting 600.  When I finish my bulking cycle and move on to what will probably be a few months of Westside, I'm going to have to catch up to you on deadlifts.  We can all race to 500.  

May the force be with you young jedi.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2005)

Lift 500 raw.. no belt, no straps.. any grip(hook, double over, over/under) goes.  And its a regular deadlift.  I guess thats all?  And just be honest, it could make for some fun rather than just lifting for the hell of it


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to catch up to you on deadlifts.  We can all race to 500.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Lift 500 raw.. no belt, no straps.. any grip(hook, double over, over/under) goes.  And its a regular deadlift.  I guess thats all?  And just be honest, it could make for some fun rather than just lifting for the hell of it



Chalk?  You gotta have chalk!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2005)

*CowPimp*

Thanks, it definitely didn't feel light, that's for sure. Do you really believe it possible for me to deadlift 600 within 18 months? That would be awesome, but I think that's pushing it. Where are you at right now with your deadlift if you had to estimate?

*PreMier*

I do use gloves for my very heavy lifts, that much I'll admit. I've never used straps, belts, etc. but the gloves prevent my skin from coming off. I'm slowly straying away from them, though. I used to use them all the time, but now just for maximal deadlift weights. I can do 350 for a double without them, but I'll have to keep working my way up to do it completely raw. Where are you at right now with your deadlift?

*Triple_Threat*

Nice to see you stopping in. Speaking of chalk, I wish I had some. That's one of the unfortunate things about lifting in my basement - I don't think my parents would appreciate chalk all over. That'd be great to help me when I go for heavy deadlifts though. Perhaps I can convince them...

I don't think I'm going to work out today. I got almost no sleep last night and I had a draining day (last day of school before the holidays, yippee). I'll have to postpone until tomorrow. I don't feel much like doing clean and presses, farmers' walks and pull ups while I'm half asleep, even though I probably could with my current weights. Heh heh...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2005)

dude, just let the skin come off!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

Max calc has me in the 440range.  But I dont know.. I couldnt pull 455 all the way the other day.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 16, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> *CowPimp*
> 
> Thanks, it definitely didn't feel light, that's for sure. Do you really believe it possible for me to deadlift 600 within 18 months? That would be awesome, but I think that's pushing it. Where are you at right now with your deadlift if you had to estimate?



I don't know, but it is certainly possible.  Particularly if you were to lean out enough that you felt comfortable putting some mass back on in the form of muscle.

I've done 407 successfully.  I failed at 417 a few weeks ago, but I was inches from lockout.  I think I could hit it now; if I had to estimate then 417 would be it.  I've been hitting up my upper back with some extra work, and my good mornings are back up into some heavy numbers, which always seems to signal a concomittant increase in my deadlift numbers and to a lesser degree my squat numbers.

I won't be attempting any 1RMs for probably a couple of months.  I'm going to finished another several weeks of my current routine, deload for a week, and then do some Westside.  I will be testing all 1RMs at the beginning of that program.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> dude, just let the skin come off!



Haha, that's how I roll.  People think I'm crazy that I don't wear gloves when they see my calluses.  I need to get a picture of them up.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2005)

*Today's Workout:*

Clean and Presses 3x3 (115), 1x1 (155), 1x1 (175), 2x1 (185); Farmers' Walks 3x1 (170); Pull Ups 3x3

I'm wondering about those C & Ps. I've now seen the C & Js done where you don't put one leg forward and the other behind - you just drop down and straighten your arms. That's basically what I've been doing. I've also been squatting down and jumping into a wider stance instead of staying narrow and going down further. Is this alright to do? It seems just fine so far because I don't have that much room where I do it so I don't want to get off balance with the narrower stance. The farmers' walks weren't bad so I'll be moving up in weight again. The pull ups are definitely improving a lot. It seemed fairly easy to complete it today.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

yea, some guys split jerk (like I do) and some guys power jerk (going into a quarter squat.  like pyross dimas does) and some guys like the 77kg lifter from china (can't remeber his name) squat jerk (all the way into a full squat).  just make sure you don't press out if you want it to count and be a legit jerk.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 18, 2005)

*PreMier*

How often do you usually accomplish a new max (assuming you add 5 lbs)? I can usually add a new one every few weeks. I was just wondering since you're already quite a bit ahead of me in the game of 500.

*CowPimp*

I have indeed been leaning out. I've lost about 25 pounds so far and I'm looking to lose at least 15 more. I don't really have a set weight I'd like to get to - the mirror will tell me everything I need to know. After that I'll most likely naturally bulk up some while still focusing on functional strength.

*P-Funk*

By not pressing out, do you mean not to lean back and try to do an incline bench with it (the same thing that took the C & P out of the olympics)? If that's what you mean, then it seems like I'm doing it right. And to think I've been thinking I've been doing C & Ps all this time...

Hmm...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

by pressing out I mean that you need to re-bend your knees quick enough to get under the bar without pressing it with your shoulders and instead jsut dumoping under it.  that is what you do on a jerk...you shrug yourself under the bar.  If at some point you don't drop down quick enough you will have to press the lock out and you will get called for a press out and you will get a no lift.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2005)

I dont know


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> by pressing out I mean that you need to re-bend your knees quick enough to get under the bar without pressing it with your shoulders and instead jsut dumoping under it. that is what you do on a jerk...you shrug yourself under the bar. If at some point you don't drop down quick enough you will have to press the lock out and you will get called for a press out and you will get a no lift.



Oh, I see. So in other words you must move instead of the bar during the second portion for it to be legitimate.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Wanna race to 500?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



See post #26


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 20, 2005)

For some reason I've been ching my workout schedule a lot lately. I usually stick with the same general schedule for at least a couple months before chaning it, but I've been having new ideas that I want to include. Today wasn't really a scheduled workout. I just felt like doing some cleans and I hit 205 pretty easily at 202 BW. I tried and tried again with 225 but it was a no go probably half a dozen times. Oh well, I'll get it soon.

I've decided to start replacing some of my circuit work with heavier auxiliary lifts for the compound movements. For example, I'll have a day where I do cleans followed by jerks for the C & J and I'm going to be using resistance on my light days instead of doing things circuit style. This includes heavier front jump squats to get more used to decelerating heavier weights along with my body. I guess I'll see how it goes from here...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 22, 2005)

*Today's Workout:*

Cleans 3x3 (135), 3x2 (185); Jerks 3x5 (115); Farmers Walks 3x2 (120); Chin Ups 2x1

Cleans felt really good. I planned on doing the working sets with 205 but I lowered the weight after the first rep. The jerks were nice and it felt like I really nailed the form the first time I was trying them. Farmers walks seemed easier than usual. Chin ups seemed easier too and I'm moving up with more reps for those next time.


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 23, 2005)

ahh to be 16 again!! lol

Great journal dude, I will be checking this out, as I just recently started a powerlifting routine myself, so I will be stopping by for ideas/suggestions and all that good stuff.  Of course , I can only deadlift mid 300s right now, but that's coming from a 31 year old who just started deadlifting this year, so I guess it ain't so bad right?  

And a 200 db press goal?!?! Damn that's just plain sick.  I put up 125s the other day and I thought I was gonna have an anneurism (sp?),  the only person who I have seen do it is Ronnie Coleman in a video, but hey, you're young, and you're big, I guess you have time on your side  

Keep up the good work


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 23, 2005)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> ahh to be 16 again!! lol
> 
> Great journal dude, I will be checking this out, as I just recently started a powerlifting routine myself, so I will be stopping by for ideas/suggestions and all that good stuff. Of course , I can only deadlift mid 300s right now, but that's coming from a 31 year old who just started deadlifting this year, so I guess it ain't so bad right?
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the encouragement. Nice to have someone else onboard. I'll be sure to stop in on your journal as well. And all of my weights on there are totals, so I have a goal of 200 pounds total on the DBs or each DB being 100 pounds. Chest is definitely my weak area so it'll be a long time before I'm able to do 200s! I love having new people stop in. Encouragement is fantastic. Good luck with your lifting. Mid 300s isn't bad at all - my brother (and no one tell him because he'd probably cry) is 19 and I don't think he's able to deadlift 200 yet. He's at a BW of about 175. He wants to train but he never sticks with it. It kind of bugs me. Oh, well - his loss I suppose. I'd really suggest that you try the olympic lifts too. I'm absolutely in love with the C & J now that I know there are several different variations that are all correct. Just give it a try with just the bar and then try with maybe 95 once you're used to it just to see if you like it. It's by far my favorite exercise now. Again, good luck with your lifting. I'll be sure to stop in on your journal. Just give me a reminder once you start it (I'm very forgetful haha).

*Today's Workout:
*I started to do it and then I realized "Hey, this is pointless" and I stopped and scratched the whole idea. I was going to do some front jump squats with actual weight, but then I realized it was more of a pain in the ass than a help. I was also going to do SLDLs and DB presses with lower weights and that was also kind of pointless. Therefore, I'm not including today's workout anymore in my routine.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate, and to everyone else I hope you enjoy the day off.

Today I received a copy of "Dinosaur Training" by Kubik, "Explosive Lifting for Sports" by Harvey Newton and, most importantly, "The Weightlifting Encyclopedia" by Dreschler. I'm going to have a fun time reading these.

While this has nothing to do with training, I thought I'd share this for a little laugh. Another gift I received today was a safe. A steel safe. What can I say? I'm a weird kid. When I opened up the box, however, I found that one corner of it was actually dented. I don't mean like "Oops, I dropped it on the floor" dented, but like "Hey, let's see what'll happen if we use this axe on this safe 37 times" dented. I mean, it was really like an axe's imprint. I don't even know how this could happen. The bottom of it was also rounded outwards for some reason. It was a little confusing, a little funny, and a little annoying. The box was in perfect condition too. Well, that's about it. Just a random thing for today I thought someone might get a laugh out of. I'll see if I can post some pictures later...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2005)

those are 3 of my favorite books.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice story on the safe.  Sounds like someone took it out for a test drive.

Good books to get.  Enjoy the reading.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 25, 2005)

Yeah I don't really know what happened to it but I thought it was funny.

I'm going to be doing basically nothing these next few days except reading, lifting, eating, sleeping and working. For some reason, this makes me happy.

I'm also considering taking out some of the exercises in my routine after reading just the first 25 pages of the book. I think he's right: the C&J is basically the ultimate test of strength and power, so why bother with most other things? Therefore, I'm wondering whether I should omit my DB benches, yates rows and military presses. I already do cleans and jerks separately, so the military presses seem kind of unnecessary. As for the DB benches, they have no real carryover as far as I can see, but I don't want my chest to become a weak link. Maybe I'll just take out the military presses and keep the other two. Hmm...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 25, 2005)

All right, has anyone else noticed that the Weightlifting Encyclopedia has about a million typos? I mean I keep seeing little things like inconsistent formatting, a left out letter, etc., but now I'm seeing that Chapter 5 is printed in there twice with the page numbers screwed up, etc.. Is it just my copy or is this book just like this?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 25, 2005)

It's nice to see a young guy really have the motivation, dedication, and the willingness to learn about something that basically 99% of the population has no interest in. I admire your strength and knowledge about weightlifting and your maturity level when it comes to helping out others on this forum. I have to say the same thing about myself and i noticed a post from you in the other thread the weightlifting is really an amazing thing to do. It really makes us look around as compared to the average person in society and see how we far we can go beyond our limits and achieve goals that seem like it is impossible to do but we fight through it. If it wasn't for this forum, i probably would have been an on/off lifter like i was when i was your age (im 19 now).

As for the 3 books you got, i am really interested in buying them because i am really starting to get into it. lol .. my life is basically sleep, eat, lift, work, repeat. Call me crazy but i love it. Let me know about the books and if they are worth buying and give a thorough review on them as well so i will know specifically what it is about. Thanks.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 25, 2005)

Good choices. I definitely need to check out _The Weightlifting Encyclopedia_.  There are too many damned books I want to read.  I guess I'm going to finish my textbook first and just read for pleasure on the side.  Tell me what you think though.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a couple books that I just can't make myself read....The anabolic primer (actually NOT about steroids) and Arnolds encyclopedia....I can sit and read on here for hours but something about cracking a book puts me to sleep...maybe it's just cuz I'm so tired from everything else I do, when I sit down, I shut down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 26, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It's nice to see a young guy really have the motivation, dedication, and the willingness to learn about something that basically 99% of the population has no interest in. I admire your strength and knowledge about weightlifting and your maturity level when it comes to helping out others on this forum. I have to say the same thing about myself and i noticed a post from you in the other thread the weightlifting is really an amazing thing to do. It really makes us look around as compared to the average person in society and see how we far we can go beyond our limits and achieve goals that seem like it is impossible to do but we fight through it. If it wasn't for this forum, i probably would have been an on/off lifter like i was when i was your age (im 19 now).
> 
> As for the 3 books you got, i am really interested in buying them because i am really starting to get into it. lol .. my life is basically sleep, eat, lift, work, repeat. Call me crazy but i love it. Let me know about the books and if they are worth buying and give a thorough review on them as well so i will know specifically what it is about. Thanks.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thanks for the encouragement. I always appreciate it and it's nice to know someone else appreciates that I contribute whatever I can even if it's not always the best advice or the most correct. Hey, we all make mistakes and I'm definitely no exception to that.

Well I've only read about 35 pages of the encyclopedia, but this thing is packed full of information. It's over 500 pages so it'll be a while until I finish it. So far, I've read about the bar's trajectories, lifter's center of gravity with the bar, different styles, angles of the lifter's back arch, points of maximum acceleration and basic and specific techniques in the snatch, clean and jerk all within the first 35 pages. Needless to say, it's informative to say the least. This thing truly goes in depth. The guy took seven years to write it. Seven years. He's studied films of liters, analyzed photos, designed pictures, etc. to help you understand everything. He was also an international weightlifter himself, so you know he knows his stuff. I'll give an update when I'm further into the book.

I feel I should warn you, however: If you read this book's introduction, you may feel the urge to drop everything except the C&J (and snatch) from your routine. After I read it I thought to myself "What's the point of half of my exercises?" because he's really that convincing that weightlifters are the strongest people on earth. I must say, I definitely agree. It takes unbelievable power, strength, balance, speed and agility to throw several hundred pounds into the air, catch it, and hold it over your head. I don't do the snatch at all, but I'm very glad I started the C&J - the feeling you get from a clean lift you know you did correctly is amazing. You really own the weight - you just moved it from the floor to over your head in a completely controlled and natural way, without the aid of wraps, belts, suits, etc.. Well I'm getting carried away so I'll stop my ranting now, even though it's my journal. Normally I would deadlift today but I feel like doing some more cleans (I did some last night to show a couple of my relatives how to do them to improve their deadlifts with the explosiveness).


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 27, 2005)

So I decided to stray a little from my planned workout today and just pump out some cleans. I've woken up with a sore back the past couple days (slept in a strange position or got too much or not enough sleep I suppose) so I haven't been wanting to do very much (most everything I do involves a lot of back).

I did 3x3 (135), 1x1 (185), 1x1 (205), 1x1 (215), failed 225 numerous times again. I'm still confident I can get it soon. I can get the bar to come up high enough, but it seems like my body isn't willing to actually get underneath 225 pounds of descending steel. The PR of 215 was at a BW of 198 though. This means I'm still losing weight and still gaining strength. Yippee! This is a very good thing because I want to be as light as possible to have to move the least weight so fast to get under the bar. I may actually compete in the 184 class. Since I started off at 230, this is a huge difference and I didn't think before that would be possible. I thought I'd be in the 198 at the lightest, which is where I'm at now, but I still have a long way to go.

I should be back on track with my usual routine tomorrow. I may need to take a day off since it starts with cleans, but if I'm feeling good I'll just go right into it.

Oh, and does anyone think military presses are necessary if I'm going to be doing jerks separately? I'm thinking it would just be extraneous volume.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 29, 2005)

*Today's Workout:*

Cleans 3x3 (135), 3x2 (205); Jerks 3x5 (120); Farmers Walks 3x2 (130); Chin Ups 2x2

Today was great. I think this was the third time in a row I've done cleans in one exercise (hey, I like them). I was extremely sore and tired after this, needless to say, but it was one of the best workouts I've ever had. I felt I really nailed my form on the cleans for a lot of them and I'm comfortable enough to move up in weight (I just need to get fully under the bar instead of sometimes catching it partially in front of me). Jerks were great - made me sore and made me work hard. Farmers walks were good too. After the cleans my traps hurt and after these it was quite something. Chin ups are getting better and I'm going to be doing more reps again next week. Yahoo!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey good job on the lifts.  I bet you'll be able to pound out oodles of chinups in no time, especially with your weight getting down like it has been.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Squaggle.  Be safe!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 31, 2005)

*CowPimp:*

Thanks. I love the C&J oh so much. I think the chins will improve as well.

*Pylon:*

Thanks, man. Don't worry about me - I rarely do anything fun, nonetheless dangerous. Hahaha.

Happy New Year's Eve everyone. Just another day, but an excuse to celebrate and get off school (and/or work).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 31, 2005)

im very impressed with your lifts... ESPECIALLY at 16.


A 600 lb deadlfits IS possible.  I just hit the 475 x4  mark myself, so we should all have a race to 600!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Squaggle


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 31, 2005)

*Camaro:*

Thanks a lot, man. I appreciate both your dropping in and your compliments and encouragement. I have a feeling I'd lose in that particular race though, haha.

*Triple Threat:*

That banana is kind of weird, but I guess it's the thought that counts. Happy New Year's everyone! 

*Annoying Thing:* Every time I've woken up on deadlift day, I've had a sore back. Now, I'm not usually one to let the little things stop me from lifting, but last time I tried deadlifting (and this is going heavy) with a sore back, I was barely able to get up weights I typically can without a sweat. So, this is kind of annoying to me because I keep missing my deadlift workouts. Better luck tomorrow I suppose.

*Another Annoying Thing:* I did nothing fun (as always) for the 'holiday.' Of course, everyone else I know was doing something (with a girlfriend or with friends or something). So I sat at home and watched a movie by myself. I'm so awesome... Oh well, this is a training journal, not a whining log haha.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 1, 2006)

> *Another Annoying Thing:* I did nothing fun (as always) for the 'holiday.' Of course, everyone else I know was doing something (with a girlfriend or with friends or something). So I sat at home and watched a movie by myself. I'm so awesome... Oh well, this is a training journal, not a whining log haha.




Don't sweat it. Although i went to my friend's house and partied last night, i am not much of a party guy. In the past few years, i have at times stayed home by myself and just watched tv or surfed the web. I am pretty dedicated to what i do .. working, lifting, eating, sleeping and so forth. I do have a social life but not to the extent of what most people do.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

*Yesterday's Workout:*

Deadlifts DOH 3x3 (185), 3x2 (350); Chin Ups 2x2

A very simply workout. I did the deadlifts with a DOH (double overhand) grip the whole way through and without gloves. I'm going to stick to doing it that way for now in an attempt to 1) improve grip strength; 2) have more carryover to my C&Js when I decide to start doing speed deadlifts and; 3) to trick my body into thinking this is the new intensity. These are just as hard for me as doing sets of 415 with a mixed grip would be, so I figured I'd work on the thing that's more challenging. Chin ups didn't go so well for some reason. I felt a little weak, I'm not really sure why. Right now I'm running on 2.5 hours of sleep, so I'm off to take a nap.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Damn man, that's nice with an overhand grip.  I really don't think I could do that.  Rock on.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks. On the very last rep I was just barely able to get the bar all the way up, so I may refrain from adding another five pounds next week. I don't want to stay with too low of a weight though because I still want to recruit as many motor units as I can, and right now I'm working at about an 83% intensity (not exact, just off the top of my head). I did notice that my traps were sore from this and they usually aren't. Likewise, my hands were sore and they usually aren't. Hopefully I'll keep improving on the overhand grip.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 4, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Front Squats 3x3 (135), 2x2 (260)

I was supposed to do SLDLs and DB benches as well and do another set of front squats, but my sleep cycle is totally messed up right now. Going back to school has absolutely killed all of my normal patterns and turned them into their unnatural state. Wonderful. I've decided to take a week off so I can get back on track with everything else first. I'll be starting again on the second day of exams. Luckily I don't worry much about exams. Here's the plan for when I return:

*Day One:* Cleans 3x3 (135), 3x2 (210); Jerks 3x5 (125); Farmers Walks 3x2 (130); Chin Ups 2x2
*Day Two:* Off
*Day Three:* Deadlifts DOH 3x3 (185), 3x2 (355); Chin Ups 2x2
*Day Four:* Off
*Day Five:* C&Js 3x3 (115), 3x2 (185); Farmers Walks 3x1 (180); Pull Ups 3x4
*Day Six:* Off
*Day Seven:* FS 3x3 (155), 3x2 (225); SLDLs DOH 3x3 (185), 3x2 (315); Pull Ups 3x4
*Day Eight:* Off

I know there's something I'm going to change before I actually start it again. I always change my mind about my routines because I'm a bit OCD sometimes when it comes to certain things. This is one of them.

I decided to get rid of some more stuff and stick to just the really basic things to see how it goes. I really need to lower the weight for front squats so I can work on sitting back more - I keep leaning forward and it's putting much undue stress on my wrists and back rather than just letting the weight sit on my shoulders and squatting down and back.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

Get some good rest and come back ready to kick ass.  One question though, where are the curls?  I recommend at least 3 sets of 6 variations for everyone serious about functional strength.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Get some good rest and come back ready to kick ass. One question though, where are the curls? I recommend at least 3 sets of 6 variations for everyone serious about functional strength.



You're pretty new to this, huh? I do four sets of nine variations every single day. I didn't think anyone that looked at my journal was that unknowledgeable - it's practically a given for any routine... Noobs... Can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm back. Heh, heh, heh...

*Today's Workout:*

Cleans 3x3 (135), 3x2 (210); Jerks 1x5 (125), 1x2 (155), 1x1 (185 - PR @ 196 BW); Farmers Walks 3x2 (130); Chin Ups 2x2

This ruled. The cleans had really good form except for one miss. Since I'm trying to work on getting under the bar better, I didn't pull it up enough, got partially under it and then just dropped it forward - I was very bent over and close to the ground. Jerks went well. I decided to try 155 after my set of 125 to see if I could do it and it seemed really easy. I then decided to go for 185 and I got it with a bit of a struggle. I won't be going above 185 for quite a while or even attempting PRs, but I did up my weights to 155 for reps. Farmers walks were awesome as well. My grip had no problem throughout the entire thing (Gloveless of course!) and I was going a little slow for some reason. Chin ups improved as well. I was able to do my sets more easily and I may move up the time after next.

Well I'm definitely happy with this workout. It was great because I had to really try to get the cleans done, but I nailed the form on even more of them than last time. This week off was exactly what I needed. Too bad I didn't take it during exams since they started today, but this is more important to me than exams anyways. My goal of a 250 C&J now seems much closer for some reason...


----------



## FranktheTank (Jan 11, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> This week off was exactly what I needed. Too bad I didn't take it during exams since they started today, but this is more important to me than exams anyways.



 



			
				Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> My goal of a 250 C&J now seems much closer for some reason...



Good luck with it Squaggle ,you'll be there in no time


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

A 250 C&J would be nice, especially if you maintain your body weight.  Man, you have been cutting some fat there body.  Very nice progress you have made at both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2006)

*FranktheTank:*

Thanks for the encouragement. Luckily I know how the grading for the exams works, so I only need a C to get an A for the semester grade, which is all that really matters. Heh, heh, heh...

*CowPimp:*

Thank you very much. I plan on getting down to about 180 and then I'll see how I'm doing from there. I'm basically just trying to get down to a low BF% so I feel I'm as healthy as I need to be. Then I'll just let the weight do whatever it's going to do as long as I stay at a low BF. I've been very pleased with my results so far, specifically the fact that I've been losing BW while gaining strength. Is there anything better? I should think not.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I've been very pleased with my results so far, specifically the fact that I've been losing BW while gaining strength. Is there anything better? I should think not.



Getting a blowjob while you come to that realization.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Getting a blowjob while you come to that realization.



 CP never fails


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 14, 2006)

*Workout from 1/13/06:*

Deadlifts 3x3 (185), 3x2 (355); Chin Ups 2x2

The deadlifts were sweet. My form improved from last time even though I moved up in weight. These were done with a double overhand grip as always. The chin ups seemed harder than usual for some reason. Maybe I'll need to go back to slow eccentrics again if they don't start showing more improvement soon. I'll be moving up in deadlifts to 360 with the double overhand grip though. Yay for me.

*CowPimp:*

No comment.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 15, 2006)

Double overhand on 355 3x2... Good job Squaggle


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 15, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Double overhand on 355 3x2... Good job Squaggle



Thanks a lot, Sean. I'm hoping to get my DOH deadlift up past my previous mixed grip record. Then perhaps I can try the mixed grip again and do much more weight. This is what happened when I went from DOH to mixed grip in the first place, so hopefully it'll work again.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

You're going to have a monstrous grip from training like this.  Ever thought of adding some additional grip-specific training into your routine?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 15, 2006)

Well I have the DOH deadlifts and farmers walks using both lower weights/longer sets and higher weights/shorter sets. I'd like to keep my grip work in the form of compound movements (just an obsession of mine) if possible. Do you have other suggestions? I'd try chin ups with towels or something like that, but I need to improve my chins more before I can try that. I suppose I would consider getting one of those Captains of Crush grippers though. Did you have anything in particular in mind or have you tried something that you thought increased your grip significantly?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 15, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

C&J 3x3 (95), 3x2 (155); Farmers Walks 3x1 (200); Pull Ups 3x4

C&Js were fairly light. I can't jerk that much yet, so I'll be increasing those at about the same pace as my jerks. Farmers walks were awesome. I planned on doing 180 (90 pounds per DB) but the weights wouldn't fit. So I put four 25s on each DB and figured I'd try it. All went well and I'll be adding more weight next time. This was an important milestone for me, just the whole eight plate thing so I'm happy with it (PR @ 199 BW, gloveless of course). I also think that my farmers walks and DOH deadlifts have been complementing each other nicely and allowing me to develop my grip very quickly. Pull ups went quite well; I failed on the last rep of the last set, but I'll be doing the same rep scheme in two days, so I'll probably be able to complete it. This was a great workout.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 17, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Front Squats w/3s Bottom Pause 3x3 (135), 3x2 (225); SLDLs DOH 3x3 (185), 3x2 (315); Pull Ups 3x4

Front squats went well. I dropped my weight by about 40 pounds so I could use 3s pauses at the bottom of the movement at a complete stop. SLDLs went just fine as well. Nothing special there. I always move up in weight for that exercise. I'm not complaining though. I was really tired with the pull ups though. I did one good set then stopped. I'm going to be switching my second chin up location with my first pull up location to alternate them (don't know why I didn't before...). Grip strength definitely improved for the SLDLs too, so I know I'm doing something right.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well I have the DOH deadlifts and farmers walks using both lower weights/longer sets and higher weights/shorter sets. I'd like to keep my grip work in the form of compound movements (just an obsession of mine) if possible. Do you have other suggestions? I'd try chin ups with towels or something like that, but I need to improve my chins more before I can try that. I suppose I would consider getting one of those Captains of Crush grippers though. Did you have anything in particular in mind or have you tried something that you thought increased your grip significantly?



There is a lot of great stuff you can do for your grip, and seeing as how you  like functional strength, I think some dedicated grip stuff would be great.  Yeah, farmer's walks and DOH deadlifts are good, but there is plenty more you can throw in.  

Snatch grip deadlifts would be an example; these are also great for the upper back.  Plate pinches are pretty good.  Gorilla hangs, one armed deadlifts, soft bar lifting, etc.  The nice thing about grip work is you can tack it on at the end without killing your CNS.

Just some food for thought if you get stuck.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> There is a lot of great stuff you can do for your grip, and seeing as how you like functional strength, I think some dedicated grip stuff would be great. Yeah, farmer's walks and DOH deadlifts are good, but there is plenty more you can throw in.
> 
> Snatch grip deadlifts would be an example; these are also great for the upper back. Plate pinches are pretty good. Gorilla hangs, one armed deadlifts, soft bar lifting, etc. The nice thing about grip work is you can tack it on at the end without killing your CNS.
> 
> Just some food for thought if you get stuck.



This is very true. That's one of the things I like about grip training - it doesn't have to kill you for a few days to be effective. I may start throwing in some random grip work twice a week or something. Gorilla hangs, plate pinches and one-handed deadlifts are the ones that caught my eye immediately. I read about the gorilla hangs in your journal. Did you find those effective? My grip is probably one of my strongest points, so why not take advantage of it and keep training it? Thanks for the ideas, CP.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 20, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Cleans 3x3 (135), 3x2 (215); Jerks 3x3 (95), 3x2 (160); Farmers Walks 3x2 (140); Chin Ups 2x2; Stretches (shoulders, back, hams, glutes, quads, calves)

Cleans went well (more on this later). 215 was my previous PR and I nailed every attempt, so I can't say I'm disappointed. Jerks went well... as well. 160x2 is a new PR. Farmers walks were good too. No problem with the 70s. Chin ups were completed, but I most likely won't be adding more reps just yet.

Now about those cleans. I was reading the Weightlifting Encyclopedia by Dreschler (of course!) and I read that if you don't go all the way into the deep squat position, you place a lot of undue stress on your knee joints (which is also what the advocates of the full squat say against the parallel squat). Even though I haven't actually seen myself do cleans, I'm absolutely positive that my knee never bends past 90°. Before, I thought this would correct itself when I added more weight - more weight, harder to stop, must go down farther to decelerate weight. I was wrong. I'm now doing 215 for doubles (obviously) and while this isn't exactly record-breaking weight, I thought it would at least be enough to correct what I was doing. So, is not going down very far to catch the bar going to possibly cause an injury? I know it's a lot easier to throw the bar up a shorter distance, but I keep yanking it up all the way so I don't need to go down very much. While this isn't the best habit, is it going to actually cause injury, or can it be left alone? Another note is that I typically catch the bar with a very wide stance. I believe this stance stuck with me when I used to do back squats with a very wide stance. I still do front squats like this, and when I start my cleans I'm narrow but end up catching the bar quite wide. I do the same thing when I jerk. I start off quite narrow but instead of doing a split, I do a wide squat (which according to Dreschler is acceptable, although he didn't specify how wide; in other words, the split jerk is not the only acceptable way). I know this was fairly long, but it had me quite worried when I realized that I was doing this. If anyone knows whether this will cause injury (and if so, if there is any way to cure it except to start from the beginning all over again), please let me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

I've done gorilla hangs, yeah, but honestly it's hard for me to say how effective they are.  I kind of just throw them in randomly, so I can't attribute my progress to one thing or another too well when it comes to grip.

I front squat with a fairly wide stance myself.  I don't think there is anything inherently wrong with it.  I just try to find a comfortable groove.  Also, if you watch people snatch, then you will notice that most generally widen up their stance as they go for the catch.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 20, 2006)

All right, I just wanted to make sure it was all right not to go into the deep squat position and to be fairly wide. You have help put my mind at ease. Thanks for stopping by, CP.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> All right, I just wanted to make sure it was all right not to go into the deep squat position and to be fairly wide. You have help put my mind at ease. Thanks for stopping by, CP.



Well, I know you can catch more weight going into the full squat position, and more force should get absorbed by your downward movement as opposed to applied to the your joints.  However, people do power cleans, where there isn't much of a squat at all.  Nonetheless, it is probably a good idea to get in the habit so it isn't so alien when you get to the point that you have to drop in the hole.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 20, 2006)

Hopefully practicing these front squats with a three second dead stop will help with getting power from the bottom portion of the deep squat. I wasn't really that worried about strength, just whether it's degrading to the joints.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 23, 2006)

*Yesterday's Workout:*

Deadlifts 3x3 (185), 3x2 (360); Pull Ups 6x2; Stretches

Deadlifts were DOH grip without gloves as they have been for a while now. It still felt great and it was still a challenge, but I'm still moving up in weight next week. Pull ups were very nice. I'll see how those go later this week again and then I'll decide whether to add reps or maybe even try some weighted pull ups.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 25, 2006)

Today I went and bought six 60 pound sandbags from Lowe's (four for me, two for a friend). I was quite inspired by Kubik. My brother and I messed around coming up with things to do with them. I guess I'm actually a little stronger than I thought. I was able to clean two sandbags (one in each arm) to my shoulders in unison, run with them, then let them slide down and do bear hugs with them (I did a walking bear hug with 3 bags - 180 pounds, which is a lot harder than I thought it would be having done that to my brother who weighs more). I think I'm going to try a little experiment. I'll try doing just bag work for a few weeks, nothing else. Then I'll do my old routine again for a week or so and see if my strength increases, and if so, where. I'm pretty confident that it will go up in just about all areas and exercises. So I suppose today's workout consisted of bag cleans, snatches, carries, bear hugs, bench presses while throwing the bags, squats and general grip work for simply dealing with bags. This should be a fun few weeks. 

Oh yeah, I plan on buying a huge duffel bag so I can lift more than one bag at once for more resistance on certain exercises. Although even ordinary squats are difficult for me when balancing these suckers. I can feel the soreness already. Oh, what fun is in store. Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Kickass Nick.  I really need to try some sandbag training.  I always seem to find somewhere else to spend my money.  Bah, one of these days.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 27, 2006)

Give me your address and I'll ship you one...

I thought I was never going to actually go out and buy them either. But six of them only costs like $25. I still have the issue of finding a big enough duffel bag (the only one that seemed big enough so far was $40 and I don't know if I'm going to spend that much, but we'll see). After that first workout, I think it's definitely going to be worth it (getting the sandbags), though. I'll post my routine after the next time I work out.

Hopefully I'll be able to do this for about a month straight, go back to my old trainig for a while to test my strength again, and then start periodizing between P-Funk's routine and the sandbag training each week. One weird thing is that I thought I'd be extremely sore, and my back is just a little sore today, nothing else. Oh well, I'm not going to complain about it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 28, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

1 bag = 60 pound sandbag

Deep snatches 3x3 (1 bag); Floor press throws 3x3 (1 bag); Prisoners walks 3x1 (2 bags); Sit ups 3x4 (1 bag); random work such as throwing the bags and prisoners squats

Snatches were a hell of a lot easier than they were just three days ago. Floor presses were also a lot easier. Prisoners walks weren't as hard as I thought they would be with one bag, so I used two bags and my brother and I handed them off to each other; when the other was walking, the first was huffing and puffing. That was nice. Sit ups were pretty difficult. We then threw the bags at each other. I threw it higher than my brother, so perhaps it was a little unfair for him. I also tried prisoners squats with 2 bags and I was able to do them, so they'll be included in my workouts instead of normal squats.

I really need to find a huge bag in which to put more sand for something heavier. One of the bags already ripped today, so I'm going to an army surplus store with my brother sometime tomorrow if I can find one close enough.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool workouts mang.  I bet your grip strength is going to benefit a lot from the sandbags.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 29, 2006)

That's what I'm hoping for (obviously). Again I can tell that certain things are being worked in ways I couuldn't replicate with a barbell. I ordered a huge 30x50 duffel bag today online so hopefully that'll get here sometime soon. I was going to go out and get a 25x42 but I didn't think I could fit enough sandbags in it.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2006)

im thinking about tryin some sand bag training now that you convinced me....but im gonna go about it a differnt way more like cardio....running with it for like 30 yards drop it jog back to start walk back to bag sprint back with it and that equals 1?  Think it would work for a kick ass cardio session?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2006)

Hell yeah, man. People don't seem to understand that you don't need to convert everything to sandbags. Stuff like you just described is going to add a lot to many kinds of strength. Try doing it with it on your back, then holding it in a bear hug, then gripping it with just your hands, then deadlifting it and running, then holding it on each side in turn, etc. The possibilites are endless and there's a million ways in which you can incorporate them into your routine.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2006)

OCT 7th Squaggle in competiton along with me he's gonna break a sick record in the DL and im gonna win the Comp in my wieght class those are the goals as of today


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2006)

squaggle is dirty guys


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 31, 2006)

I know nothing of this!

*Today's Workout:*

Deep Cleans 3x3 (2 bags); Deep Prisoners Squats 3x3 (2 bags); Bear Hug Walks 3x1 (3 bags); Toss and Catch for Height 3x5 (1 bag)

Wow. This tore my back to shreds and then some. The deep cleans have to be done with a rounded back because I need to pick up two sandbags laying flat on the floor. I got so deep though. Prisoners squats were brutal. It's quite difficult holding the weight out in front of you like that and then squatting down deep, pausing, and coming back up. Bear hug walks also killed my back. Holding 180 pounds in front of me (picked up from the floor) while walking took a hell of a lot of energy out of me. My heart was pumping like crazy after each set. The tosses were brutal as well. Each impact caused pain. But it was all worth it. I can't wait to see how I'll feel once I'm not sore anymore. This thing was terribly arduous on my back, and that was the whole point of today. My legs also got a good beating from each exercise, but I think they're more used to this type of training.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

you are nuts seriously I think you should go see a head doctor.....jk bro looks pretty damn insane good workouts


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 31, 2006)

That may be true actually. You should give some of this stuff a try now that you have a bag. I can't wait to finally get that army surplus bag I've been waiting for. Then I can hopefully do some squats and whatnot with some real poundages. It's pure evil I tell you, pure evil...


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2006)

get on aim fucker


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow. Today was amazing.

*Today's Workout:*

GMs 3x3 (1 bag); Deadlift Walks 3x1 (2 bags); Military Presses 5x3 (1 bag); Curls 3x3 (1 bag); Toss and Catch for Height from Floor 3x5 (1 bag); Bag Drags 2x2 (2 bags); Jumping 1x10 (1 bag)

This was a little longer than my typical workouts are. I tried some new things and loved them. GMs were hard - it's tough to keep a bag in the right place when doing this exercise. I did it with two bags as well (put inside the army surplus bag I just got). I kept two bags in the surplus duffel and held the duffel with my hands for deadlift walks. Those were pretty nice for the girp. My grip has been aching for attention. I also walked up to 360 and did a DOH deadlift with it no problem (had to see if I lost strength; I didn't). Military presses were supposed to be 3x3 but I've gotten much stronger with my overhead pressing since using the bags. I did 5x3 instead and I'll try it with two bags next time if I can figure out how. Yes, I actually did curls. Amazing though that fact is, I did enjoy them. It's actually a challenge when you're using a sandbag. Grip does come into play, as does your back and other stabilizers. I always find a way to make things work in my favor, heh. The tosses were great. Put the bag down on the floor and threw it up as high as possible each time. I catch it in front of me in my arms, which strengthens my arms and back. The explosiveness also helps me to develop power and I do rise up on my toes much like I'm doing a snatch.

Bag drags were just random fun. I needed a better way than the deadlift walks (or so I felt), so I loaded the duffel with two sandbags and ran while holding the strap of the bag with one hand. I switched hands at each end of the basement. It was great for my legs, back and grip. This will surely come in handy when I start playing football again (just recreationally).

The jumps consisted of me putting the duffel strap on the ground, tossing a sandbag onto my back and jumping laterally over the strap repetitively. Nice for explosiveness and especially nice for the calves. Both of the last two exercises will surely help my cardiovascular system to develop as well.

Well, this concludes all of my sessions of sandbag training (for this macrocycle that is!). This means that I now have a much better idea of what works, why, and what goes with what. In other words, my workouts are going to begin to really step up from now on. I'll also most likely be gaining a lot more strength as well. I must now go perfect my split. So long and thanks for stopping in.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool stuff with the sandbags.  I like the tosses; movements like that are underused.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Cool stuff with the sandbags.  I like the tosses; movements like that are underused.



Thanks. I totally agree. I just started thinking of the most random stuff that I thought would be functional. I can tell this stuff is going to be amazing once I'm used to it. I can't wait to see my strength increases after a few sessions of each workout. So many different areas of strength and power can be worked with a single movement if you just know which one to pick.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 3, 2006)

looks sick bro....so your goin back to bars and plates next week or what


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> looks sick bro....so your goin back to bars and plates next week or what



No way. At least a few more of each workout for the bags. I may randomly check my strength or something, but this stuff is fricking awesome. If it keeps working I'll keep doing it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 3, 2006)

One of my friends was over tonight, so I decided to max out on the bench press real quick. I used my favorite technique - have the other person load the bar so you don't know how much you're doing. That way you can't scare yourself into a crappy lift. I did a 180 bottom bench at a BW of 193. Not that bad considering it was after my workout. I'd guess I could get a BW bench press under normal conditions if I had to, but I'll stick with the 180 figure for now. I didn't expect it to be very high though - it's not a lift I've trained in the past few months whatsoever. This will probably change in the future though. Just thought I'd share this, even though it's nothing impressive.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2006)

i am impressed.....give yourself more credit when i was 16 i wiegh like a abuck 80 and could barely press 175 now im 230sih pushing around 315 its all about time and patients and i hate cardio and why havent you been on aim and why did someone im me from your sn saying you like boys?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't short change yourself.  That's a very respectable bench press, especially considering your started from the bottom.  I guarantee you could add on another 10% or so if you included the eccentric.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I did write a response outlining my new routine and addressing the previous posts. It took me about twenty minutes. And then for some reason IM couldn't be found and I lost the whole thing. Unfortunately I didn't copy the text as I usually do after a really long post. I've decided to stop doing bag only exercises. It's too difficult to add resistance without having to rely on more reps, which is not the point of my training. I will be keeping some bag exercises because many of them are simply too good not to use, but I'll be going back to bar training for the most part from now on (until I decide otherwise).

*Today's Workout:*

Bottom Back Squats 2x6 (135), 3x5 (225); Bottom CG Benches 1x95, 115, 135, 155, 165; Power Snatches 1x65, 95, 105, 115, 125

This was pretty good... sort of. I've been thinking and thinking about my routine and I've now decided to try doing singles. I used to do something similar and I liked the abbreviated training and good results in strength. I've decided to focus completely on making the exercises as difficult as possible. I also need to make sure I pay special attention to my deadlifting and that I put forth 110% effort with that so I can hopefully go for that record next summer (I also want to do well in October if we end up doing that meet). The following is my new routine involving bars and bags:

*Day One:* DOH Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 295, 335, 360; Power Snatches 1x65, 95, 115, 135; DB Benches 1x20, 40, 60, 70; Chins 2x2; Lateral Jumps 3x10 (60)

*Day Two:* Bottom Back Squats 1x95, 135, 175, 205, 230; SLDLs 1x95, 135, 195, 255, 295; Bear Hug Walks 3x1 (180)

*Day Three:* C&Js 1x55, 95, 115, 135, 165; Pull Ups 6x2; One Hand Bag Drag 2x2 each hand (120)

*Day Four:* Bottom Front Squats 1x95, 135, 175, 225, 235; DB Military Presses 1x10, 20, 30, 40; Farmers Walks 3x1 (200); Prisoners Walks 4x1 (120)

As you can see, I either start every movement from the bottom and/or use DBs for the movement. I still have bag work at the end of each workout, mostly training grip and back. I still have all my favorite exercises. I'll basically just be calling the amount of rest between workout days as I go. Nothing as far as that goes is going to be set in stone, but I'll be working my ass off each and every rep. I'm pretty excited about this and I think it'll build some serious strength and power if I stick with it. If not, I'll simply use P-Funk's routine. I'm saving that until I need something that I know will work. 

I almost forgot to actually address the previous posts!

I guess that's not such a bad bench, but I can't really say I was impressed or that I expected more. I hadn't benched in months and it was after another workout, so it was pretty tough. Of course the fact that it was a bottom bench helped to make the number even less than what it would've been, but nonetheless that number will go up as I start to use DBs. Thanks for the comments though, guys. I'm sometimes a little tougher on myself than I perhaps should be, and it's nice to have others to help put me in check.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 13, 2006)

Couldn't get on yesterday to update.

*Yesterday's Workout:*

DOH Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 295, 335, 365; Power Snatches 1x65, 95, 115, 135; DB Benches 1x20, 35, 50, 70; Chins 2x2; Lateral Jumps 3x10

I was worried that I might have lost some strength training with the bags. BS. I came back and felt better than ever, tying my DOH deadlift record of 365 at a lower BW. Power snatches were good (I define these by having a shoulder width grip and bringing the bar completely overhead in one swift movement; no pressing is allowed at the top.) and I really enjoy the exercise. DB benches surprised me. The most I was able to do when really training these hard was 70 and I hit that for a single. It was very difficult, but I was still able to do it. Chins weren't bad either. I'll be doing five singles next time and then hopefully 3x2. Lateral jumps consist of me putting a sandbag on my shoulders and jumping over the strap of my duffel bag and landing ten times on each side. I'll increase the reps for now and eventually jump over higher and higher obstacles (jumping sideways of course). I'm enjoying the singles style immensely.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2006)

great workout, are you pausing on the DB Benchs at all since they are singles?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 13, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> great workout, are you pausing on the DB Benchs at all since they are singles?



Nowhere to pause, really. Each rep has to start at the bottom (kick the DBs up with knees) so it's hard enough as it is. I could pause at the top, but there would really be no point. I'm really liking all this single rep stuff, though. I'll have to see how I improve for the comp.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

You're going to be in a competition?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2006)

yes he is we are both doing a comp in OHIO in October


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> yes he is we are both doing a comp in OHIO in October



Good stuff.  You better start benching more often then squagmeister, heh.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 15, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good stuff.  You better start benching more often then squagmeister, heh.



Well I'm doing DB benches because, while I'm still going to be competing, I'm going to see if there's a deadlift only option. If not, I'll still try for the other two lifts, but the deadlift is really where it's at for me. I'm still just going for as much all-around strength as possible, so I'll probably keep using DBs even if that means sacrificing some benching capability.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 15, 2006)

DUDE you are doing the whole thing


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 15, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well I'm doing DB benches because, while I'm still going to be competing, I'm going to see if there's a deadlift only option. If not, I'll still try for the other two lifts, but the deadlift is really where it's at for me. I'm still just going for as much all-around strength as possible, so I'll probably keep using DBs even if that means sacrificing some benching capability.



Fair enough, but don't you think all around strength includes some barbell action?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Fair enough, but don't you think all around strength includes some barbell action?



I should have worded that differently. I just want the exercises to be as difficult as possible and bring in as much stabilizer work as possible. To me, DBs are superior in this respect and the BB is just there to put up higher numbers. I may have more balanced strength by using both, but I'm mainly looking to have the most difficult exercises possible (within reason).


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 20, 2006)

*Last Workout:*

Bottom Back Squats 1x95, 135, 175, 205, 230, 250; SLDLs 1x95, 135, 205, 255, 295, 315; Bear Hug Walks 3x1 (180)

I rated this as a 4-5 (on scale of 5, 5 being best) and my BW at the end of the workout was 190 (all-time low). Hadn't done serious back squats in a while, nonetheless bottom back squats. A little disappointed with the numbers, but I'm not at all used to the exercise anymore. I could tell I was definitely leaning forward too much. I went for 265 but failed because it almost turned into a GM. SLDLs were good. I'm right back on track with those. Bear hug walks were also great.


*Today's Workout:*

C&Js 1x55, 95, 115, 135, 160; Supinated Face Pulls 6x2; One Hand Bag Drags 2x2 each hand (120); Plate Walks 2x1 (180)

Excellence has been achieved. I loved this workout. C&Js felt pretty normal. I'm still a little off with my form so it'll take me a couple sessions to get me back up to where I was, but it went smoothly. Maybe could've done more for the jerk, but decided to just wait until next time. No reason to rush such a technical lift. Face pulls were good as well. I'm going to start doing these weighted. Bag drags were great. They really tired me out and gave my grip a good workout. Plate walks were fairly difficult. I just had the idea of carrying plates in front of me as a type of grip/conditioning exercise and I liked it. Started with three plates then went to four. My grip wasn't the problem so much as the discomfort of 180 pounds of iron pushing against my body. I look forward to having these build my grip and back strength even more though. Overall great workout at 195 BW. Speaking of BW, I really need to buckle down with my diet. No more slacking off when I go over my friends' houses.

Oh, and I just wanted to say that, even though my grip isn't exactly spectacular, I really feel like I have a monster grip right now. My forearms have definitely grown and become more defined and, even though that's not my goal, it does reassure me that I'm progressing. That is all.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 20, 2006)

Good workout bro dont worry like i said you'll get the feel back for the back squats later playa


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 21, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Good workout bro dont worry like i said you'll get the feel back for the back squats later playa



I'm sure I will. It's just that I remember once doing a 295 back squat after a max of 265 on the front squat. I was at a much higher BW though and it wasn't a bottom squat, so I can't expect to simply walk up to the bar and do similar numbers without any feel for the exercise.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 23, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Bottom Front Squats (new pic) 1x95, 135, 185, 225, 235, 255 (fail); DL Lockouts 1x225, 315, 405, 450 (last rep not DOH); DB Military Presses 1x10, 20, 30, 50 (fail); Farmers Walks 3x1 (100); Prisoners Walks 4x1 (120)

BW: 190; rating: 5/5

That was pretty long. I wanted to take the new picture that's in my gallery with the front squats and I was basically trying out the lockouts for the first time. Front squats went well and I was surprisingly close to getting the 255 bottom squat. I didn't think I'd get that close at this BW and because I haven't done them in a while. I feel way more comfortable with these than I do with back squats and I'll probably continue to put up bigger numbers with them. The picture seems like I have bad form (elbows too far down, slightly rounded back) but my brother assures me it was just the angle of the shot. He claims I consistently have good form (elbows up high enough and back straight) so I'll take his word for it. Lockouts were kind of strange. I had to lower the bar and raise myself up on mats in order to account for the bending of the bar for the heavier lifts (405 and 450). I did lock out though. Used mixed grip for 450 but my DOH grip actually held up for the rest of them. Military presses were great. I did a lot more than I expected. I remember doing these in October sometime and getting 60 total and struggling. Now I can get very close to 50s. I was so close I could taste it, but I didn't want to push myself too far - the last thing I needed was another shoulder injury. Farmers walks were great. 100 per hand at a lower BW than ever. Prisoners walks were good too. Did an extra lap this time and will probably do another lap and add another couple before attempting to move up in weight. All around it was an excellent workout. Be sure to check out the new picture in my gallery of today's 235 bottom front squat.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 23, 2006)

great job mang deads are sick


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

Uh oh, time to get a thicker bar for deadlifts.  Rock on ya beast.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you very much.

I've been looking into a thick bar, but it's several hundred dollars everywhere I look, and I don't want to sacrifice quality. Looks like I'll have to hold off or simply wrap the bar with something if I want more of a challenge. I'll just stick to increasing the poundages for now though.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 28, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

DOH Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 295, 335, 370, (RG) 405, 435 (F); Power Snatches 1x65, 95, 120, 140; DB Benches 1x20, 35, 50, 2x70; Chins 5x1; One Hand Farmers Walks 3x1 (50); Lateral Jumps 3x10 (60)

BW: 192; rating: 5/5

I really wasn't feeling good about the deadlifts today. I got the 370 but just barely, and decided to switch to a reverse grip and see where I was just out of curiosity. I got 405 okay, and stupidly decided to try 435. I failed but kept trying for some reason. I'm pretty sure I could've lifted more than 405 had my back not been sore (no idea why) before I even started lifting today. I just knew I couldn't take off another day because it had been three or four since I last lifted. I did some quick calculations and my relative strength did go up from before, so I think I'm in the right direction, and hope my absolute strength is really higher than 405. (This was also the first time I've done this much without gloves, so I'm sure this had to do with it as well.) I'll be adding another single of 370 next time. Power snatches were pretty easy. I had a little trouble keeping the bar moving at the very top (I only bend my knees once during the movement), so I'll be adding another single of 140 to that. DB benches were strange. 50s were hard; 70s were very, very difficult, but I was able to do two reps with them somehow. I'm not complaining though. I may move up to 75s next time. Chins weren't bad at all. I'm going to add another single for sure. One hand farmers walks were very interesting. What a great general stabilizer and oblique workout! I only used a 50 lb DB but I could tell I was getting a good workout. Lateral jumps were very tough; I used something slightly higher to jump over this time.

All in all, I'm not too upset about the deadlift, but it's my best lift and it really doesn't help to have a crappy day with it. Oh well.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 28, 2006)

Ithink you can hit that dead no problem......was sleep good last night, eating today on track......good work out though have you thought about training using doubles or triples and see if that helps the dead


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Feb 28, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> Ithink you can hit that dead no problem......was sleep good last night, eating today on track......good work out though have you thought about training using doubles or triples and see if that helps the dead



I actually forgot about all those factors. I didn't get nearly enough sleep last night and maybe I shouldn't have even worked out today. I just didn't want to have to take off another day in a row because that's generally not good.

Before this I was doing lots of triples and doubles and it definitely helped. I just got to a point where I wanted to start doing singles and here I am. I've also changed my grip and changed to having no gloves (and of course no straps or chalk). I'm really tired right now. I wish I could take a nap but I have a lot of stuff to do.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 1, 2006)

I added a picture of my traps today just because. Not really looking to increase size or anything, just wanted to post it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 1, 2006)

I just wanted to share that, even though I deadlifted yesterday, I watched my brother today and decided to try sumo style. I've done it before for maybe two or three reps, but never with any heavy weight. So after one of his reps, I did it. Then he moved up in weight (and set a PR of 275, up from 255 two weeks ago) and so did I. Then I tried 315. Then 365. I was very, very surprised to get 365 and just barely make it (grip failed). I then did it immediately after with a reverse grip and it went up smoothly and I held it at lockout for a good few seconds. I could hardly believe I did it after being sore from deadlifting yesterday (BW: 190). I'm very pleased right now and I'm going to try deadlifting both ways just to see how it goes.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 4, 2006)

*Tonight's Workout:*

Bottom Back Squats 1x95, 135, 185, 225, 255 (PR), 275 (PR), 285 (PR); SLDLs 1x135, 205, 255, 295, 320; Bear Hug Walks 3x1 (180)

BW: 194; rating: 5/5

Holy shit. I worked 8.5 hours today and was extremely exhausted by the time I got home (around 8:20). Going into the workout, I had these two things in the back of my mind: I was exhausted; whenever I worked long hours in the summer, my workouts were kick ass afterwards. I hit a PR in the bottom back squat. I MUST, however, thank WantItBad. You gave me the advice to place my hands wider and putting them just 1" wider each I believe really helped me to come up more vertical than I used to. Thanks a lot for the advice, man (I'd say your real name but you might freak out like a woman ). SLDLs went well as always. I don't know what it is with those, but I don't believe I've ever hit a plateau (not to jinx myself of course). I'll add weight next time. Bear hug walks are another story. I was still pumped at this point. My first walk was about twice as far as usual. My second was about 3/2 that of the usual distance and my last walk was as long as the first. The first one seemed easy, but by the last, my back was totally trashed. I barely made it. It was totally kick ass though. This was, by far, one of _the_ best workouts I've _ever_ had. Damn. I'm gonna go to sleep happy tonight.


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 4, 2006)

congrats on the PR's bro and you'll hit 315 in comp for sure as a opener playa quit being lame and get on aim too


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice.  Add in the stretch reflex and you have another 20 pounds easy.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 6, 2006)

*WantItBad:*

Thanks, man. I hope I'll do pretty good, at least with the squat and deadlift. I could pretty much not care less about my bench at this moment, but I'm sure I'll still set a goal to hit just to keep myself on my toes. I may even go deep in competition because I don't know if I'll want to train myself to go just to parallel. I'll feel like too much of a pansy haha. I haven't decided yet, but maybe I'll shoot for a 340 or so squat and 475 deadlift. I know I wrote down goals somewhere a while ago for the comp, but I'll need to give them more consideration before actually setting them.

*CowPimp:*

Thanks for the comment. I'm just going to assume my squat is still 285 until I actually perform a normal repetition that proves otherwise, but I was thinking somewhere along those same lines.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 9, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

C&Js 1x55, 95, 125, 150, 170 (PR), 185 (PR); Sumo Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 315, 375; Supinated Face Pulls 1x0, 10, 25, 30; One Hand Bag Drags 2x2 (120); Plate Walks 3x1 (180)

C&Js were pretty darn good. I still got under the 185, but I am so damn slow in the jerk. Maybe it's because I rely mostly on strength to clean the weight (I only bend my knees a few inches like I said before) and I'm just used to doing that. I probably should have a much higher C&J considering I can power snatch 140 or so. Sumos felt pretty good. I almost started endlessly trying for 405 but decided not to - I didn't have an easy workout ahead of me. Supinated face pulls went well. First time doing them weighted and I really like it. It's so nice to be able to do singles for these too. Haha, I'm crazy... One hand bag drags seemed a hell of a lot easier than last time. I may have to do 3x2 next time. I was planning on doing 225 for the plate walks. I stood up with the weight and decided it was a no-go situation. So I did 180 with relative ease. I'm sure I'll add some weight for next time. I just need to work on not leaning back so much; I absentmindedly relieve some of the grip effort like that.

BW: 195; rating: 5/5


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 9, 2006)

great w/o


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 9, 2006)

and i cant wait till i get to lift real next week


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, WantItBad.

I have still been working out; I've just been too busy to post it each time on here, so don't go thinking I'm getting lazy. Heh...

*Today's Workout:*

Pwr Snatches 1x65, 95, 120, 145; DOH Sumo Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 315, 380 (PR); DB Benches 1x20, 35, 55, 75 (F); Plate Walks 3x1 (190)

BW: 199; rating: 5/5

Snatches were pretty good. The weight definitely got all the way up, but it lacked speed and required extra pushing at the top. I'm confident I could've lifted about 5-10 pounds less, though, which means that I'm still progressing. Sumos  were great. My grip was what failed me here. I got the 380 up but had to put it back down very, very quickly. My back and legs felt rock solid throughout the movement though and this is a PR for a DOH deadlift and for a sumo deadlift in general. DB benches weren't bad at all. The weight went up smoothly and I seemed to be pretty on today in general. The 75s were stubborn, however, and I failed those twice with strong efforts each attempt. The first attempt was very, very close but no cigar. I noticed I was moving my left shoulder up so I was unbalanced in hopes of lifting the weight. After that, I stopped the lift and started over after a couple minutes and couldn't get anywhere near that point on the second attempt. Will try again next time. Plate walks were excellent. Moved up in weight and my back was completely solid. I stayed perfectly straight up with a great arch in my back and it worked my grip the most by far. Loved the workout: it was short, simple, and undeniably effective.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 12, 2006)

Definitely been freaking long since I've posted. Y no me gusta para nada. I've still been training in my own crazy way (no way I'd give it up for the world - and I do understand how hard it is to make time, but that's the one thing I MUST do) the whole time, even if I haven't been posting. I plan on working out tomorrow (I was going to wait for my brother to come home tonight but he seems to be missing...) and if I do I'll be sure to post it. If I forget, call me and annoy the crap out of me, wantitbad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Definitely been freaking long since I've posted.



Welcome back.  Did you know they sent out a search party for you?  I think the thread is in Open Chat.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 12, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  Did you know they sent out a search party for you?  I think the thread is in Open Chat.



Hehe... Good to see you back squaggle.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 12, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Definitely been freaking long since I've posted. Y no me gusta para nada. I've still been training in my own crazy way (no way I'd give it up for the world - and I do understand how hard it is to make time, but that's the one thing I MUST do) the whole time, even if I haven't been posting. I plan on working out tomorrow (I was going to wait for my brother to come home tonight but he seems to be missing...) and if I do I'll be sure to post it. If I forget, call me and annoy the crap out of me, wantitbad.



Good to hear from you tough guy.  Life gets busy sometimes, but it's good to hear you're still training.  How's Grenzo going for you?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 14, 2006)

Triple Threat: Yeah, I heard about that from DoubleBase. Thanks for the welcome.

Sean: Thanks - it's good to be back.

CowPimp: Training is the only thing I've actually been doing consistently lately. Grenzo's not too shabby, actually. I just built my brother a laptop and it's awesome. I might be building a few more based on the same parts because it's so inexpensive and generically compatible with what we use. Thanks for asking.

*Yesterday's Workout:*

Power Snatches 1x45, 85, 115, 150; Sumo Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 315, 380; DB Benches 1x20, 35, 55, 75 (PR); Plate Walks 3x1 (195)

I love power snatches. I had too much of a press on the last couple inches of the lift, though, so I'm sticking with that weight for next time. Deadlifts were good too. The bar all but rolled out of my hands during the lift, though. It was annoying having to put it down when my back, legs and grip were solid - the bar was simply wet. I really need to get some chalk to use. DB benches were a PR. The lift was a little sloppy, though, so I definitely won't be moving up. Nothing that would compromise my health, but it still could've been better, which means I'm not going to add more weight. Plate walks consisted of putting a 25 lb plate on the floor, four 45s, a 10 and a 5. I picked up the 45s and everything above them (used the 25s to elevate them so I could grab the weight) and walked over to the sawhorses set up in a different location. Then I picked the weights up from there and did laps around the basement. That is a great exercise for overall functionality and I'm glad I decided to try it.

My brother and I are working on constructing a device which can be used to suspend weights on either side and put on our backs in the same fashion as a squat so we can walk with them as is shown in strongman competitions. We're also going to add car pushing/pulling (if we find a harness for pulling) since it's getting warmer outside.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 17, 2006)

Wieght belt with a tow strap for pullin we did it all the time last summer works fine


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 19, 2006)

*WantItBad:*

That's a good idea. I didn't even think about that because, until yesterday, I was unable to fit into the lifting belt a friend gave to my brother.

*Yesterday's Workout:*

Bottom Back Squats 1x135, 195, 255, 290 (F); SLDLs 1x135, 205, 255, 295, 330; Pronated Face Pulls 1x0, 10, 20; One Hand Bag Drags 2x2 (125)

Second time failure for 290 on the back squats. I'm not worried though - I've been quite tired lately and I'm not surprised that I can't get this PR right now. SLDLs were solid as always and I"ll be adding more weight next time. Face pulls were good and I"ll add more weight with those as well. Bag drags were excellent; more weight will be added next time.

BW: 191; rating: 4.5/5

Very low BW for me and a very good workout.


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

So you are starting those squats from bottom position?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Squaggle, do you and/or WantItBad have any update on the PL comp you're looking at for october? I'm kind of interested... Do you have any further info on it? Whether it's RAW, or suited/shirted, location/time etc?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

Good workout Squagmeister.  Also, were you doing singles with face pulls?  When did you get cable equipment?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 19, 2006)

*Fufu*

I start at the top, lower the weight, pause for a few seconds to get rid of any muscular elasticity, and ascend. I figured it's better this way because it's damn near impossible to get tight in the bottom position if you go as low as I do.

*Seanp156*

I've been asking him about it. I don't have any of the details myself but hopefully I'll remember to bug him over the next couple days. I'm pretty sure it's somewhere around the middle of the month (10/15-19 or so) and that it's in Columbus. I'm quite sure that, to my disliking, it's not raw and that it's actually fully equipped (I need to buy some equipment or face a loss if that's the case; probably the latter).

*CowPimp*

Yeah, they were singles. All I did was load up a DB with the weight and hold it with my feet during the movement. I'm too cheap to actually buy anything if I can possibly avoid it.

Thanks for stopping in, everyone. I greatly appreciate the questions and comments.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

That's a savage way to do squats. Doing one of those for 290 is impressive. I was going to ask about the PL comp. but I guess Sean already mentioned it. Good luck if you decide to go.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> That's a savage way to do squats. Doing one of those for 290 is impressive. I was going to ask about the PL comp. but I guess Sean already mentioned it. Good luck if you decide to go.



Heh, of course it's savage - it's hard as hell. Most people I know who do 'pansy squats' won't even attempt these. Thanks very much; 290 was a failure last time, but I'm confident I'll do it next time. I love breaking old PRs in my squats but with the bottom squat exercise and at a BW that's about 40 pounds less. Now that's progress.

I don't know if you're interested in competing with us, but it may be a little far for you to travel if that's what you were thinking (but you're welcome to come of course). Thanks for the good luck. I'll probably need it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Heh, of course it's savage - it's hard as hell. Most people I know who do 'pansy squats' won't even attempt these. Thanks very much; 290 was a failure last time, but I'm confident I'll do it next time. I love *breaking old PRs in my squats but with the bottom squat exercise and at a BW that's about 40 pounds less. Now that's progress.*
> 
> I don't know if you're interested in competing with us, but it may be a little far for you to travel if that's what you were thinking (but you're welcome to come of course). Thanks for the good luck. I'll probably need it.



That's awesome. I don't know if I would travel all the way to Ohio to compete lawl, but I've been thinking of competing in some competition just to have some experience under my belt. If I end up competing I think I'll have to change my routine. Right now it is a blend of powerlifting and hypertrophy.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.nasa-sports.com/Events_Powerlifting.html


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 20, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> *Seanp156*
> 
> I've been asking him about it. I don't have any of the details myself but hopefully I'll remember to bug him over the next couple days. I'm pretty sure it's somewhere around the middle of the month (10/15-19 or so) and that it's in Columbus. I'm quite sure that, to my disliking, it's not raw and that it's actually fully equipped (I need to buy some equipment or face a loss if that's the case; probably the latter).



Hrmm... I guess I'd have to go raw as well, possibly with the exception of a belt, and MAYBE knee wraps... I don't want to bother with a squat suit, and/or bench shirt. Anyway, I don't plan on winning, or necessary placing well in my first meet, so it really doesn't matter... It's more for the experience, and to push myself more than anything.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

*fufu*

Even the best powerlifters do some hypertrophy work. More size means more potential for strength and some find that having, for example, large biceps will help increase muscle elasticity to add pounds to an exercise like the bench press.

*WantItBad*

Thanks for posting that. I thought I saved it somewhere but I guess not.

*Seanp156*

Yeah, I won't expect to place either, especially not raw. I'd consider a belt, but I'd have to use it in my workouts and get used to it to really take advantage of it, and I don't really see myself doing that. Even if I get a low place, it won't really matter. I'm sure we'll have fun.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

imma gonna go for the win and use gear


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> imma gonna go for the win and use gear



You would.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 20, 2006)

just outta curiousity, wut was ur max bench??


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you sure they were actually face pulls?  You feet shouldn't be involved, and you pretty much need some type of cable apparatus for face pulls.  Maybe you're using different nomenclature?


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 20, 2006)

he dont bench


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

*phantom939*

The last time I maxed out I did a 180 bottom bench. I haven't tested it for a long time, though. I plan on testing it when I reach 80 or 85 pound DBs just for kicks.

*CP*

I feel stupid now. When I said face pulls I was referring to chin ups or pull ups. I just use supinated/pronated because different people call them different things (I grew up with the idea that a pull up was supinated but from what I see that's wrong). So in my attempt to eliminate any doubt, I've only created more. When I put 0, 10, 20, etc it refers to the extra weight I hold with my feet while doing the chin up or pull up. By the way, which is supinated and which is pronated? I may as well just learn them correctly and use those names instead.


----------



## phantom939 (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah, i gotta start working out at the goodlife fitness by my house.  i usually workout at my schools weight room because im more comfortable there and i can workout with friends, but the heaviest db's we have are 75's.  I can do those pretty easy now so i'd say i could probably press the 90's now.  You're routine looks awesome though, i mite start incorporating some functional work into my routine just to mix things up for awhile.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2006)

Ah, okay.  Pullups are pronated and chinups are supinated.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

*phantom*

You should definitely incorporate functional lifting into your routine. You'd probably love it; I know my brother and I do. Nothing wrong with actually using the strength you're working on building up. Plus you can do strange things with a couple hundred pounds that no one else would really think of. It's pretty cool, I think.

*CP*

Thanks for clearing that up. I'll actually use the correct wording from now on (hopefully).


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 22, 2006)

*Deadlift so-so*

My all-time deadlift PR was 425 at a BW of 204. Today I did 405 at a BW of 192 (not DOH). It's true that I have a better weight to strength ratio, but I'm just not happy with my absolute strength. It's also true that I was tired and not having the best lifting day today, and I indubitably was at the top of my game during my PR, but I still find myself somewhat unsatisfied.

Therefore, I've decided to try and do away with DOH lifting for a while. I need to see if I'll quickly regain more deadlifting strength. If not, I'm going to stick with the mixed grip; if so, I can go back to DOH with no worries until I want to check my mixed progress again.

*Today's Workout:*

Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 315, 405, 435 (F); DB Military Presses (standing) 1x10, 20, 30, 40; Plate Pinches (3 pick ups and set downs per hand w/3 10lb DB plates - completely flat sides); Gorilla Hangs 2xFailure

It wasn't really that bad, but annoying enough for me to rate the workout as a 3.5. Gorilla hangs were alright, but I really need to change them somehow. Plate pinches were much easier this time than they were last time.

I'm thinking of adding in yates rows and perhaps doing away with one of the forms of deadlifting. Two deadlifting and two squatting styles is perhaps a lot for my body. But perhaps that's the type of balance it needs for the best all-around strength.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2006)

Missing a new PR attempt is a bummer. I found that deadlifting is alot more mental than say a squat or bench press. You'll get it soon enough.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm right there with you Squaggle.  Once one of breaks past 425 (Which is also my best) then the other person will have to follow suit, heh.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's funny how much of a difference 5 pounds, or even 2 pounds can make when attempting a 1RM

About a month ago, i attempted 405 and could only get it half way up. I rest for about 5 minutes and then attempted 400 and got it easily.

About 2 weeks later, i attempted 405 again and got it but just barely


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 24, 2006)

*fufu*

I'm not sure if I'd say it's more mental than the squat, but probably so for the bench press (depending on the weight and whether you're using DBs of course).

*CP*

Are you close to that right now, though? I'm definitely not, although I plan to surpass it quite soon. Hopefully within half a dozen training sessions or so. I just need to plow on.

*shiznit*

Yeah, it is a big difference. That's what makes me slightly disappointed - I'm about 20 pounds lower than what I was. I'm not really worried though - I'll get back up there in no time.

*Just for fun*

I went to Sam's Club yesterday and got a tow rope/ratchet complete with J-hooks. I tried hooking it up to the lifting belt and found it extremely uncomfortable. That belt is so tight on me that I have a very hard time getting down on the ground (I'm pulling cars with it of course) because of flexibility being an issue. So I did something that's perhaps better: I used shear grip strength to do the exercises. Heh.

I'm sure everyone knows how much I love grip strength, and I can tell my grip isn't too shabby. I used the handle to pull the car with each hand (one at a time of course). I did some lawnmower pulls (Hear that, WantItBad?) with one hand, of course. I also sat on the ground (well, my legs were bent but my butt didn't touch) and pulled the car without moving. Then I simply held the strap (2" strap, not a rope, which would of course be easier to grip) and ran while pulling the car. I did this on my driveway with my brother, which is on an appreciable incline. It was a good workout, but not something that would set me back. My brother was whining that his hands hurt and his legs were sore, though. He could barely pull the car at all while stationary, claiming he was too light. I have about 15 pounds on him, which is nothing compared to the weight of the car, and it really wasn't that tough. I found it quite humorous at the time, heh.

So yeah, that was just some random fun I decided to have after going to the bank with my bro. I'll be sure to do it more often and to progress to heavier and heavier vehicles. I'm gonna love the extra functionality, as predicted.


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 24, 2006)

love pulling cars its amazing........good workouts you feel it tomorrow


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2006)

Not really.  I'm going to retest my deadlift again in about 5 weeks or so and hopefully I can get back over 4 plates again.  If I get 425 I will be satisfied.  That will set me up for a PR the following week or during my next mesocycle.  I'm going to be doing speed pulls like a madman, and possibly some platform deadlifts to boost strength out of the hole.

We'll get there.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 27, 2006)

*CP*

Those are some good ideas. I'm pretty confident about getting it back up there and surpassing my old PR. Perhaps this will help explain why.

*Today's Workout*

Planned: Front Squats, Chin Ups (supinated), One Hand Farmers Walks, Farmers Walks

Here's what actually happened: I was feeling crazy, and decided to try turkish get ups. I used just the bar, but it was a fantastic challenge. I now love this exercise (http://www.slidetour.com/sample1/display/turkish_getup/turkish_getup.html). Great for stability, balance and overall strength. I do need some work on my form, but I'm of course just getting used to the movement.

Then I did some front squats, sort of as planned. I chose to take my sawhorses and lower them another few inches. It will now be impossible for me to go that deep except to fail a lift. Now when I go down to the bottom and pause, I'll be bearing the entire weight the whole time, which will of course kill my stabilizers. I also think I'm going to get rid of my back squats. Here's why:

I tried overhead squats today for the first time in a long time. This is also a new favorite exercise of mine now. One of the best movements I've ever done for stability, balance and strength and conditioning by far. I only used 65 for this, but that's okay. The exercise is totally kick ass. So with a front squat variation and an overhead squat variation, I see no need for pansy back squats. Heh.

Then came the supinated chin ups. 1xBW, 10, 20, 35, failing near the very top of the last rep. I'll keep the weight the same next time.

One hand farmers walks were good w/60 lb DBs. Great work for the core here.

Farmers walks were a new PR using the 120 lb DBs. I failed near the end of the second set, however, so I won't count it as an offical PR until I can complete three sets with this weight. I'll also need to find something else to use besides DBs now because I can't fit any more weight on them. That is pretty awesome.

Rating: 5/5; BW: 194 - A+ Awesome


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't knock my back squats!! keke. 

Your link for the Turkish getup isn't working for me, I want to see what they look like.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 27, 2006)

Turkish getups, overhead squats, farmer's walks...  You duh man.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 28, 2006)

*fufu*

For some reason the last parenthesis was included in the URL. Click it and delete the last character in the address box (actually I'll just fix it if I'm not too lazy). You should give them a try sometime. Muahaha.

*CP*

Does life get any better than that combination?


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

Those look leet! I want to try them.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> *CP*
> 
> Does life get any better than that combination?



Yeah, you start your workout with sex, then you finish your workout with sex.  I also call that a Turkish getup... er what?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 28, 2006)

So I've been really busy this month with my AP chem test, exams nearing and my SAT and ACT coming up in the next couple weeks as well. But this doesn't mean I haven't been lifting - I just haven't been posting. My strength isn't quite up to par with what it used to be, which I'm not very happy about that. I realize that my all-time low BW has probably been the most important factor in this, but I'm still not satisfied unless I keep getting stronger, no matter what I weigh. So I decided a couple days ago to go back to the basics for now so I can get it sorted out. I probably won't spend too long with just the bare minimum of exercises; I'll keep adding the ones I know are also important until I'm satisfied again. Today's workout looked something like this:

Turkish Get Ups 1x3 (55); Farmers Walks 1xFailure (150); DB Deads 3x1 (150)

Turkish get ups were fantastic. I love that exercise to death. When I move, that'll be the one thing I go into the garage (or even outside I suppose) to do due to the overhead clearance needed.

Originally I was just trying to see if I could even lift the 150s off the ground. I could, so I started walking with them until I realized that my hands were going to hate me if I went on much longer. So I put them down and will continue with this weight and keep going until I can get a reasonable distance with those little monsters. I had to put a DB 25, a BB 45 and a DB 5 on each side of each DB to fit enough weight without it falling off. Pretty damn cool though.

And then I lifted the DBs a few more times for the DB deads just for the hell of it. I've been wanting to try DB deads as they are quite a bit more challenging than the usual kind, but never really got around to it. I really liked them and may make them a staple in my routine.

Prior to working out, I did a few minutes of light jogging and afterwards did some cooldown stretching. It felt good to get an additional warm up (althought I believe the get ups give a great warm up for just about any lift) and I thank Sir CowPimp for writing up the thread on warming up to get me to actually do more of it.

BW: 185; Rating: 5/5


----------



## CowPimp (May 28, 2006)

Good to see a post in here one in a while, hehe.  Nice getups by the way.  Those are no joke.  The people I train that I tell to do these have serious trouble with a 7.5 or a 10; it's crazy.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 28, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see a post in here one in a while, hehe.  Nice getups by the way.  Those are no joke.  The people I train that I tell to do these have serious trouble with a 7.5 or a 10; it's crazy.



Never done one


----------



## CowPimp (May 28, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Never done one



Give them a try sometime.  They are Hella hard, and fun to do!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see a post in here one in a while, hehe. Nice getups by the way. Those are no joke. The people I train that I tell to do these have serious trouble with a 7.5 or a 10; it's crazy.


It definitely is crazy. But I use the barbell, heh. Maybe I really am insane. Oh well, that's how I like it. My brother couldn't even get into a sitting position with 55. It's not hard to see why though - it definitely requires a lot of hand and wrist stabilization on top of everything else. I'm curious as to what you can do with these since you introduced me to them in the first place. I also wonder if there's a world record for this exercise. It's probably something disgusting like 315 or something, haha.

*Seanp156

*You should seriously try one. This breaks down how to do it pretty well: [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]http://artofstrength.flvhost.com/mos5.wmv

I don't do it exactly like that though (and obviously you just go through the entire movement in one fluid motion). Also, I switch the hand in which the weight rests while I'm standing, then lay back down and stand up with it in the opposite hand, then switch while overhead again, etc. I also do an overhead squat with the weight rather than going up onto my knees. It's obviously important to find the way that's most comfortable for you, but these are just some ideas to keep in mind if you'd like to try them.
[/FONT]


----------



## CowPimp (May 30, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> It definitely is crazy. But I use the barbell, heh. Maybe I really am insane. Oh well, that's how I like it. My brother couldn't even get into a sitting position with 55. It's not hard to see why though - it definitely requires a lot of hand and wrist stabilization on top of everything else. I'm curious as to what you can do with these since you introduced me to them in the first place. I also wonder if there's a world record for this exercise. It's probably something disgusting like 315 or something, haha.



I have never really maxed out with it or anything.  When I was doing HIT a while ago, and I was significantly weaker than I am now, I was hitting about 40 pounds for 15 repetitions.  This was with a dumbbell though.




> *Seanp156
> 
> *You should seriously try one. This breaks down how to do it pretty well: [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]http://artofstrength.flvhost.com/mos5.wmv
> 
> ...



Interesting way of doing those.  I have never seen them done like that.  I might have to try that.  Basically, from what I understand, as long as you lay back and get up and the weight stays overhead, you're doing a Turkish getup.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have never really maxed out with it or anything. When I was doing HIT a while ago, and I was significantly weaker than I am now, I was hitting about 40 pounds for 15 repetitions. This was with a dumbbell though.



Heh, I can't imagine someone really maxing out with those either. That'd be a sight to see.




			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Interesting way of doing those. I have never seen them done like that. I might have to try that. Basically, from what I understand, as long as you lay back and get up and the weight stays overhead, you're doing a Turkish getup.



That's pretty much what my mindset was on those too. Ah, well.

*Today's Workout:

Warm up jog (~3 minutes); Dynamic flexibility; Deadlifts 1x135, 225, 315, 410 (F); Yates Rows 1x6 (95), 1x4 (135), 1x3 (185), 1x3 (225); Dynamic flexibility; Static stretching*

Again, it felt good doing some extra warm ups. I've decided that, for now, I'll stick to doing my insane back squats (5s pause at bottom w/resistance before eccentric) until I can move at least 315. Then I'll go for front squats if I want to, but no sooner (I need a good level of base strength before going back to those I think).

Hopefully this will work (the new routine of doing a couple microcycles of a crapload of back work) in strengthening my back like crazy to get my deadlift going. Deadlifts weren't bad. My form was fine except for the last rep, during which I expected some rounding. I tried a couple times after the failure for purely isometric purposes because I knew I wouldn't get it. I'm going to lower the weight quite a bit and do some good doubles I think. I need to find a way to get more strength in the bottom of the lift. I hate feeling like I'm so much weaker than I used to be (deadlift PR is 425 @ 204). I know I'm relatively stronger, but I want my absolute strength to surpass my previous best, and the deadlift is my best guage of that. The rows were great and I'll definitely be keeping them in my routine for a while to come.

*BW: 184; rating 5/5*


----------



## mike456 (May 30, 2006)

squaggleboggin do you have a video on how to do "yates rows"?
thnx


----------



## Seanp156 (May 30, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> squaggleboggin do you have a video on how to do "yates rows"?
> thnx



They're pretty much bent BB rows, but you're more upright than bent. Also, some people use a little more "body english" in the movement itself.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 30, 2006)

Also, a supinated grip is used.

http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displayarticle.php?aid=121

Middle of the page or so. And I'd recommend doing them strictly - don't rock at all; get a feel for the movement and let your muscles do the work. Otherwise, there's no point to the lift, really.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Also, a supinated grip is used.
> 
> http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displayarticle.php?aid=121
> 
> Middle of the page or so. And I'd recommend doing them strictly - don't rock at all; get a feel for the movement and let your muscles do the work. Otherwise, there's no point to the lift, really.



Damn, she's WAY upright.  I like to go to more like a 45 degree angle, though I bet I could move quite a bit more weight like that.

By the way, have you tried platform deadlifts?  Platform deadlifts are good for getting some strength out of the hole.  I also recommend some speed work.  I pounded the shit out of my speed work to hit my latest deadlift PR, which was 430 at a little under 195.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, she's WAY upright. I like to go to more like a 45 degree angle, though I bet I could move quite a bit more weight like that.
> 
> By the way, have you tried platform deadlifts? Platform deadlifts are good for getting some strength out of the hole. I also recommend some speed work. I pounded the shit out of my speed work to hit my latest deadlift PR, which was 430 at a little under 195.



I just keep lifting the bar from the floor until it touches my knees. I lift from there until it touches my body and that's my ROM.

I was thinking about platform deads, but I need a decent platform (2x4s don't seem like a great idea to me). Of course, I can keep working on doing them with different strength rep schemes in the meantime, but until I make a decent platform I don't want to risk it with a crappy one. How much deeper did you go with one and how much did you lower the weight? Just curious. Congrats on the PR as well - I must've missed it in your journal.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I just keep lifting the bar from the floor until it touches my knees. I lift from there until it touches my body and that's my ROM.
> 
> I was thinking about platform deads, but I need a decent platform (2x4s don't seem like a great idea to me). Of course, I can keep working on doing them with different strength rep schemes in the meantime, but until I make a decent platform I don't want to risk it with a crappy one. How much deeper did you go with one and how much did you lower the weight? Just curious. Congrats on the PR as well - I must've missed it in your journal.



You could always just use a bunch of 25 plates instead of 45s.  A few inches difference is all your really need to see results.  You could also stand on top of a pair of plates.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You could always just use a bunch of 25 plates instead of 45s. A few inches difference is all your really need to see results. You could also stand on top of a pair of plates.



I would have done the 25s a while ago, but I only have two (lifting at home if you recall), so the challenge would be very limited. Hopefully these new squats I'm doing will help. I changed it up a little to add more of a challenge, just because I can.

*Today's Workout:

*Back Squats 1x45, 135, 185, 225, 255 (F); SLDLs 1x135, 205, 255, 295, 335; Stretches

I had a friend over and we basically just messed around for a couple hours, so I figured I didn't need to get any additional warming up in before lifting (we were running around and basically acting like little kids; it was great fun).

This is my definition of a back squat: Place the bar low on the traps; unrack the bar; get your feet as comfortable as possible; descend until you no longer can; hold for a count of 1 second one, 2 second two, 3 second three; do not rest the bar on anything but your body; ascend; rack the bar. In other words, I'm expecting this to help my deadlift mucho, and when I expect results, I get them damn it. The miss was just barely, and it was near the middle of the lift - about where my deadlift sticks as well (which is right near the beginning).

SLDLs were good as usual. Form still perfect (from what I can tell while doing the exercise - I do concentrate on it awfully hard) and weights still going up. I love this exercise.

Well this concludes my crazy week of a crapload of back volume. Next microcycle I'll be adding my DB benches, chins and pulls back into the mix. After that, I should be all set as far as which exercises I'm doing, and I expect my deadlift to continue to increase, or the weights will feel my wrath. Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 3, 2006)

How come you're only doing 1 rep per set?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How come you're only doing 1 rep per set?



Singles training, my friend. It's been working wonderfully for me so far, so I plan on keeping it until it stops working. I'm sure I'll end up going back to it at some point after that as well because I find it highly enjoyable. I also figured that it's a good time for me to do it while I'm young and while I'm hopefully more difficult to injure, haha.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 7, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warm Up; Turkish Get Ups 1x3 (60); DB Benches 1x20, 35, 55, 75 (F); Farmers Walks 1xF (120); Static Stretches; HIIT

So I started with some dynamic junk to warm myself up a little, then jumped into turkish get ups. They seemed so much harder than last time with only an additional five pounds. Then DB benches were next. I failed on 75, but I could tell I was weak today for some reason (perhaps not enough sleep), so I wasn't surprised. I did farmers walks with 120s. I was expecting to get much farther than I actually did but, again, I was feeling oddly weak today. So then I did some static stretches and took a shower and had a nice little steak. Mmm. A while after that, I did some HIIT with Fat Dog. Fat Dog, by the way, is my black lab - she's the coolest dog in the world. So I went up and down the street walking, jogging and running as I saw fit. It was pretty fun - I need to do it more often now that summer is here. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Squags, any update on the PL comp in Springfield in October? I just went and checked out the site again and the entry form still looks like Arizona, and lists 3/??/05 as a late fee deadline.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 12, 2006)

*bump* You ever check your own journal squaggle?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 12, 2006)

Heh, sorry about that. I've actually been pretty busy the past few days. I haven't had any updates lately, but if I don't hear from WantItBad in the next couple days, I'll give him a call and bug the crap out of him until I get some info.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 12, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Heh, sorry about that. I've actually been pretty busy the past few days. I haven't had any updates lately, but if I don't hear from WantItBad in the next couple days, I'll give him a call and bug the crap out of him until I get some info.



Hehe, no problem. Sounds good.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 12, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warm Up: Walk, Butt Kicks, High Kicks, Light Stretching

Deadlifts: 2x135, 225, 315, 375

Yates Rows: 2x95, 135, 185, 235

Pull Ups: 1x0, 10, 20

Static Stretches

Rating: 5/5; BW: 185

This was an excellent workout. I cut the grass today, which I suppose helped me warm up in a way (I always have truly outstanding squat workouts after really long days for some reason. Maybe I should just do a bunch of stuff all day every day so my lifting is kick ass all the time. Hmm...). So I started off with the usual dynamic warm up and started with my new doubles training for deadlifting. I'm basically going to see if I can keep increasing my double weight to increase my 1RM. It should work; it worked beautifully last time and I'm confident it will this time as well. The 375 went up twice, but each time with a little rounding at the top of my back. If I'm not satisfied with my form next time, I'll switch it to triples and decrease the weight again, then go back to doubles at 375 again and keep moving up; I doubt I'll have to do this though (or at least I'm hoping I won't have to). Yates rows were great and I'll be moving up in weight next time. Same with pull ups.

I've still been unable to help but think that my strength has decreased. I got 425 in the deadlift, but it was at a BW of 204 and with gloves and definite rounding of the back. I'm thinking I really could have had about 405 or so without gloves and with better form. So I probably really haven't lost strength. I think it's all in my head, and I went in today with the mentality that I was going to tear that bar apart. And I did. Yay for Squaggleboggin!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 16, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warm Up: Same as always

Squats: 1x45, 135, 185, 225, 255 (PR)

DB Benches: 1x20, 35, 55, 75 (F)

RDLs: 1x135, 205, 255, 295, 340 (PR)

Static Stretches

Rating: 5/5; BW: 185

This was both good and bad. I hit a new PR for the supported bottom pause ATG back squat, which was good. However, my ITB bands seemed very tight, and the rest of my workout was thrown off somewhat. My DB benching wasn't up to par and I struggled way too much with the 75s. I did get a new PR for RDLs, but my form wasn't perfect like it usually is, so I'm not moving up in weight until it is (which is what I always do when that happens, but it shouldn't happen to me with RDLs).

I may just move up to 80s with the DB bench for kicks to see if it's a mental sticking point, but I really don't think it is. I feel like I just got crappy sleep and food today and that's mostly what caused the partially unproductive workout. I think it has something to do with those damn ITBs, but I'll see next time. I will own.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Noice workout. How long are you gonna keep with the singles?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Noice workout. How long are you gonna keep with the singles?



Why thank you, sir.

I'm not really sure. I'll probably stay with them on most exercises and then adjust if I get to a sticking point. I've been going to doubles with my deadlifts lately, and I'll do it for anything else if necessary. But if it keeps working, I'll stay with it. No reason to change it, really. It's quite nice having such short and effective workouts. I can't wait to do some more car pulling and HIIT soon. Hopefully I can do one or the other tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Why thank you, sir.
> 
> I'm not really sure. I'll probably stay with them on most exercises and then adjust if I get to a sticking point. I've been going to doubles with my deadlifts lately, and I'll do it for anything else if necessary. But if it keeps working, I'll stay with it. No reason to change it, really. It's quite nice having such short and effective workouts. I can't wait to do some more car pulling and HIIT soon. Hopefully I can do one or the other tomorrow.



yeah, by all means, if it is still working keep with it. Car pulling sounds fun, def. bad ass stuff!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> yeah, by all means, if it is still working keep with it. Car pulling sounds fun, def. bad ass stuff!



Hell yeah it is!

*Today's Workout:*

Car Pulling: backwards with both hands, pushing with arms extended fully, pushing with arms at an angle, pushing and pressing with arms, one-arm rows, sitting and pulling with back, sitting and pulling hand over hand, pushing backwards.

I did this one with my brother and his friend. I was totally fried afterwards for about 15 minutes, and that rarely happens to me. Each thing we did was for about 100 feet on an incline with a Honda Civic. Sad to think that people do the same with trucks and trains. This was incredibly kick ass.

5/5 rating without a doubt and my BW is about 187.


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2006)

I really want to try this, how do you rig it up?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 19, 2006)

You won't regret it. It's so much more fun than regular weight training.

I just bought a 2" tow strap with J hooks at each end (it actually has a ratchet on one end to pull your car from somewhere the old-fashioned way). I hook one onto the car and hold the strap and pull. It's great for grip, back and leg strength and there are a lot of different variations you can do.


----------



## Double D (Jun 19, 2006)

Your deadlift numbers are pretty solid good work.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2006)

Awesome.  A truly badass workout Squaggle.  You should look and see if there are any strongman training facilities around your way.  You would probably like the kinds of exercises they do.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Double D*

Thanks, man. My deadlift isn't as high as it should be; I'm actually a little disappointed. Maybe I shouldn't be since my BW is lower now. But I digress.

*CP*

It truly was. That's a good idea. I know there are a few strongmen from my state and there was an article last summer on some competition near me (I went but no one was there so I don't know what happened actually), but I think the guy trained at home. Would you happen to know of a specific name I could look for? If not I'll just Google it, but I'm just curious if you had something in mind. Thanks for the suggestion.

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warm Up (including lateral steps); BB Turkish Get Ups 1x3 (65); Chin Ups 1x0, 10, 20, 35; Farmers Walks 1xF (120); Static Stretches

I swear, adding 5 lbs to a turkish get up is like adding 20 to anything else. That exercise is ridiculous. Therefore, it goes without saying that it is perhaps my favorite exercise of all time. Chins were easy and I'm adding another five pounds next time. I went two laps without stopping and stood for a few seconds at the end with my farmers walks. 120 lb dumbbells are freaking heavy! I keep having to uncurl my fingers on my body because they're so stiff afterwards. But that just means I'm putting forth sufficient effort. A totally kick ass workout.

BW: 183; rating: 5/5


----------



## fufu (Jun 23, 2006)

I like having my fingers stuck in that position, I have to slap them on my thigh to get them back straight.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 23, 2006)

Good looking workout.  I've been having fun with that variation of the Turkish Getup you showed me the video of.  I kind of like it better now because it feels less akward but still kicks my ass.

Also, I don't know any specific organizations or anything, sorry.  I just thought I would toss the strongman idea out there for you because it seems like you kind of bag.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2006)

Where do you live?

If you check the North American Strongman Board nastronman.com (?I think?  you can google it though).  Gyms will register themselves as "strongman friendly" on there and say what equipment they have.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 24, 2006)

*fufu*

Yeah, it's a little ridiculous sometimes. But it feels good in a strange, twisted way.

*CP*

Thanks. I'm still just messing around with it too. It remains the only exercise that can kick my ass using such small weight. Thanks for the suggestion. I'm definitely looking into it because it's certainly up my alley.

*P*

I live right by the high school you went to. No, I'm not stalking you (or am I?), but you did tell me once where you went. Thanks for the site. I went there today and I'm still exploring it a little bit. I'm curious to see how much work I'd need to do to compare with other teen competitors in my weight class. I see they have teen divisions divided by weight, which is rare in strongman competitions from what I can tell. Typically they just have teens in general, but this looks a little more promising.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 26, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warm Up: lateral mobility + normal stuff;

Deadlifts: 3x135, 225, 315, 350;

Yates Rows: 2x95, 135, 185, 235;

Pull Ups: 1x0, 10, 25;

Planks: 60s (45);

Static Stretches: typical

So the deadlifts were good. My form was very, very good for each rep and it was a real struggle with the 350 triple. Yates rows were great too. I had to struggle with the 235 for a double. Both will see an additional five pounds next microcycle. Pull ups were completed, but barely; the weight will remain the same for those. As for the planks, I did just bodyweight for a full minute. It was difficult to stay up, but not in my abs; my arms were getting annoyingly pained by sitting there like that. So I decided to put a 45 lb plate on my butt and I did the plank for almost a full minute like that. Next time it'll be a full minute and then I'll continue to slowly add weight while reaching one minute for each weight before adding more.

* Rating: 5/5; BW: 184*


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2006)

Good stuff, you actually did some repping!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Good stuff, you actually did some repping!



I surprise even myself sometimes, fufu.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 26, 2006)

I like the planks with a plate.  That is badass.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 4, 2006)

*CP:*

Thank you, sir. I thought so too.

I would post today's workout, but it was one of my worst to date (and on the day before my birthday too... darn). It involved squats (which were interrupted by the presence of another... not cool), RDLs and benching. All three were extremely crappy; my back has been sore all day because I slept in and it's always sore when I sleep for about twelve hours or so. So squats were terrible and RDLs even worse. I decided to just do some BB benching and that was pathetic. Just an overall crappy day.

So I no longer enjoy back squats. It may have been today that pushed me over the edge - I'm not really sure. But I don't like doing this exercise with maximal weights. Yet I love having strong legs. Solution: Overhead Bulgarian squats should do the trick. If we end up moving into a certain house (we made an offer today), I'll be able to do these with my own twist: I'll stand on the bench with one leg and a chair with the other for an extremely long ROM. This is because there is a bonus room on the second floor which is unfinished with a clearance going all the way to the roof. That means plenty of room for overhead movements, heh. Even more than I have now, actually. And the driveway is on even more of a slope, which will make car pulling even more enjoyable - if it can be described that way. I simply don't like having so much weight on my back. I figure that the squats will be challenging enough for me to continue to gain leg strength (which I'm finding increasingly difficult to do as my BW continues to descend; I'm around 180 now) even with such a decreased amount of weight. I also think that my back will be just fine due to deadlifts, RDLs, yates rows, pull ups, chin ups, farmers walks and turkish get ups. I've never considered the squat one of the exercises that hits my back hardest, but I'm sure it's been helping me significantly with back strength. But I'm really not worried about it. Hopefully this'll work. Let me know if you guys think it's viable or if I'm just being silly. I haven't been on much lately, but I've been damn busy. I actually just got back my ACT results too. Not too bad, really. Anyways, I'll be around, guys (and girls).


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2006)

I go through phases were I love certain movements, then the next week I could hate them.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Squags, any news on the PL meet in October?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I go through phases were I love certain movements, then the next week I could hate them.



Ditto.  Though there are definitely movements I always hate and always like.  Right now chinups are near the top of my list, though I was never a huge fan before.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, it looks like the PL meet website's finally been updated: http://www.nasa-sports.com/Entries/Entry OH Powerlifting.htm


----------



## fufu (Jul 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey, it looks like the PL meet website's finally been updated: http://www.nasa-sports.com/Entries/Entry OH Powerlifting.htm



lawl, I wanna go.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 19, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey, it looks like the PL meet website's finally been updated: http://www.nasa-sports.com/Entries/Entry OH Powerlifting.htm



unlike this journal..


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey, everyone. I was on a road trip to AZ from the 10th to the 17th and I'm getting ready to move in about a week, so things have been a little crazy and I've had almost no time to come to my favorite forum. It's been over two weeks since I last worked out and today's performance wasn't up to par. I haven't been getting the best food or sleep lately, and it's definitely showing in my training.

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warm Up;

Deadlifts 2x135, 225, 315, 365 (F);

Yates Rows 2x95, 135, 185, 240;

Pull Ups 1x0, 10, 25;

Plank 60s (45);

Stretches

Rating: 4/5; BW: 182

So the deadlifts went terribly. I could hardly do 315 for a double and 365 was glued to the floor. My lower back is feeling extremely weak. Hopefully it's mostly due to a combination of lower BW, crappy diet on the road and little sleep as of late. I can't wait until I'm actually moved in and settled so I can just focus on what's important. I hate going without lifting for very long. It just doesn't work.

Thanks for the link, Sean. I really did try talking to WantItBad, though, but apparently he lost his phone and is always busy.

Thanks for stopping, PreMier and fufu.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

So you are moving to Arizona? Still gonna have a home gym?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 23, 2006)

Life gets busy sometimes, but it's okay.  You're still young and have many years of training ahead of you.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 23, 2006)

*fufu*

I didn't realize that it sounded quite like that until a second look. I'm moving, but not to AZ. I just took a trip out there with my cousin who did just move and didn't want to drive alone the whole way. Luckily there is a perfect place for my weights in the place I'm moving to, though. I hate taking time off, but I had no choice this past couple weeks. I only hope I can avoid doing that as much as possible in the future.

*CP*

This is very true. Sometimes I get discouraged but I have to remember that I'm only seventeen and have many years of strength training ahead of me.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm moving in about two days, but I'm trying to at least update my journal when I can. Hopefully I'll have much more time to post in a couple weeks.

*Yesterday's Workout:*

Typical warm up procedure

Overhead Bulgarian squats 3x3 (45), 3x2 (65) - per leg, of course

RDLs 3x3 (185), 3x2 (315)

Turkish get ups 3x1 (75) F

Pull ups 1x0, 10, 25

Typical cool down procedure

So the squats are really something else. I don't think they're usually done overhead, but I had to make it harder, heh. I could make it harder still, but then it wouldn't really fulfill its purpose as a leg exercise. I do realize that it does so much more, but it won't develop the legs to the extent I want if I make it harder, so I won't. I do have a couple questions about it, though, for anyone who has done them or does them with any regularity or for anyone who knows the form well. With my leg up on the bench, I find that I tend to use that leg to push up as well as the front leg. Should I use the back leg to help or is that considered 'improper' form? Is it just preference as to whether I want my hamstrings involved more? Also, I'm not sure as to whether I'm going down the same distance each rep or whether that's far enough. I'm sure I'll just get used to it, but my back leg is high enough that the knee never touches the ground so it's a little difficult to determine my depth.

RDLs went pretty smoothly. They were extremely challenging since I've lost so much strength as of late, but I'm confident that my new routine will do just fine. No worries there.

Turkish get ups were next to impossible after getting used to those squats. After holding the bar overhead for so long, I simply couldn't support 75 pounds for this exercise. I'll drop the weight to 60 or 65 and try it again next time; hopefully I'll be able to adapt enough not to be without the movement for very long.

Pull ups were fine. I was struggling but, again, I'm just weak at the moment. And I don't like it. But I'll get over it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is, essentially, the logic behind my current routine:

I've made a chart of which exercises I've decided to use, which ones can be done together on the same day and how difficult each is (in terms of how much of my total musculature is used to perform the exercise, not the effort used).

I will be rotating similar exercises, such as power movements like the snatch, clean and C&J, variations of the squat, deadlift and bench press and different kinds of strongman-oriented exercises like dragging and walking. As much as I'd like to be able to do all of my favorite exercises all the time, I can't.

I have set up my lifting days in the following manner, according to how difficult the exercises are (5 = extremely demanding exercise; 4 = very demanding; 3 = accessory or simply not as difficult as a 4 or 5):

Day One: 5, 4, 5, 3

Day Two: 5, 4, 4, 3

Day Three: 5, 4, 3, 3, 3

I have yet to decide how long one cycle of each alternating exercise will last, but hopefully that will become more obvious as I go through the routine (I'm thinking something like six microcycles per exercise per rotation or something like that).

Here is an example of my first microcycle:

Day One: OH Bulgarian Squats; RDLs; Turkish Get Ups; Pull Ups

Day Two: Cleans; Bottom BB Benches; Farmers Walks; Chin Ups

Day Three: Sumo Deadlifts; Yates Rows; Plate Walks; One Hand Farmers Walks; Planks

The second rotation of the first microcycle (which should be somewhere around the seventh or ninth microcycle) might look something like this:

Day One: Front Squats; RDLs; Turkish Get Ups; Pull Ups

Day Two: Snatches; DB Benches; Farmers Walks; Chin Ups

Day Three: Conv Deadlifts; Yates Rows; Prisoners Walks; One Hand Farmers Walks; Planks

As you can see, certain exercises are a staple in the routine while others are rotated in and out.

I will define a macrocycle as one rotation of a set of exercises (6-8 microcycles). Periodization will take place after each macrocycle in the form of one week of circuit, hypertrophy and higher rep training. From there, I will hit the heavy weights again with the new rotation of exercises for the next macrocycle.

So, let me know what you think about this. Crappy, good, great, super crappy, etc. I'm extremely open to suggestions and I'll try not to cry if it's terrible, heh.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 1, 2006)

So I'm taking seven classes with about three hours of time at home total - that means three hours to eat, do homework, work out, study and anything else I need to do. I'm not used to being on such a tight schedule, but I'm going to make it work. After moving, I finally got most of my lifting stuff set up a couple days ago. Today was my first workout in over a month. Ew. Let's try not to do that again. I don't think I honestly lost any size, but I'd rather have kept all my strength and started looking puny. Luckily I didn't seem to lose a very significant amount; it seems as though I mostly need to remind my muscles what to do and rebuild some of my muscle memory and firing patterns. This is a good thing. Today's workout:

*Dynamic Warm Up

Cleans: 3x3 (95), 1x2 (185)

120# Bag Work

Chin Ups: 1x5 (0)

Farmer's Walk: 2x1 (120)

Turkish Get Up: 1x3 (45)

Cool Down Stretches*

Overall I can't say I'm too happy - or too disappointed - with my current standings. I did a couple cleans over BW and then realized that I would not enjoy attempting further sets without another person to help get the bar down from the rack.

The bag work was nice. I may go do a little more of it because I can't do certain other movements and it's not making me happy.

Chins I had to do on an I-beam in my basement because I can't find my chinning bar. I couldn't do them weighted because of this, so I just did a set of five.

Farmer's walk was pretty bad. I can tell I've lost a significant portion of my grip strength. At least I could still pick the 120s up and walk with them for about ten feet, but that's nothing compared to the 60 or so feet I used to do. But that'll get back up. I really need to find a better, open space for these because right now the lifting room is very crowded (and not actually floored either).

As for the turkish get ups, I was pleased I could do a few with the bar without much of a challenge. I'm not quite where I was, but I'm close.

This workout deviated from the planned one because I can't completely assemble my bench and therefore can't do any kind of benching.

Rating: 4/5; BW: 181

I would say to wish me luck, but once I'm back into the swing of things I won't need it (heh, I hope...).


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Squags, you and WantItBad still going to go to the meet on October 7th or not?

I'll be in the novice, unequipped powerlifting, 181 weight class division. I'll probably stay overnight from the 6th to the 7th at the hotel.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Hey Squags, you and WantItBad still going to go to the meet on October 7th or not?
> 
> I'll be in the novice, unequipped powerlifting, 181 weight class division. I'll probably stay overnight from the 6th to the 7th at the hotel.



Unfortunately it's not looking too good for me right now. I'm taking seven classes at the moment and as it is I barely have enough time to do all that work, eat, shower and lift. I'll see how it goes though. As for Bad, I don't think he even lifts anymore. He got a new phone (and presumably new phone number) and is never online so I've pretty much lost all contact with him. Like I said, though, I'll see how school goes. Maybe I'll catch a break. Good luck if I don't end up going.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 4, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Unfortunately it's not looking too good for me right now. I'm taking seven classes at the moment and as it is I barely have enough time to do all that work, eat, shower and lift. I'll see how it goes though. As for Bad, I don't think he even lifts anymore. He got a new phone (and presumably new phone number) and is never online so I've pretty much lost all contact with him. Like I said, though, I'll see how school goes. Maybe I'll catch a break. Good luck if I don't end up going.



I gotcha. There are plenty of other meets coming up from October-December that are in Ohio, I just picked up an issue of Powerlifting USA the other day and highlighted the next few in OH, so maybe you'll have a chance to get to one of those... After this meet I'm just going to worry about packing on some quality weight and getting stronger, the next meets I enter I'm not going to worry about which weight class I end up in like I am now.


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I gotcha. There are plenty of other meets coming up from October-December that are in Ohio, I just picked up an issue of Powerlifting USA the other day and highlighted the next few in OH, so maybe you'll have a chance to get to one of those... After this meet I'm just going to worry about packing on some quality weight and getting stronger, the next meets I enter I'm not going to worry about which weight class I end up in like I am now.



Any near Amherst, MA?


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 5, 2006)

fufu said:


> Any near Amherst, MA?



Didn't look... You could always pick up an issue


----------



## fufu (Sep 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Didn't look... You could always pick up an issue



Where do I get one?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2006)

*Sean*

I'll have to look into those and plan it around my exam dates and whatnot. Hopefully I can even do one this year, although my performance will be very weak compared to what it should have been. If not, I'll aim for next year. I really need to find some amateur strongman events for next summer. Yummy.

*Workout (9/7/06)*

Dynamic Warmup

DOH Sumo Deadlifts 3x3 (185), 3x2 (315)

Yates Rows 3x3 (135), 3x2 (185)

Plate Walks 3x1 (180)

One Hand Farmer's Walk 3x1 (60)

Planks 3x30s (45)

Cool Down


Deadlifts went pretty well. I'll be adding five pounds for next time. Yates weren't bad, either. That's a pretty decent starting weight for getting back into the game, so I'm fairly satisfied with that as well. Plate walks absolutely killed. I love that exercise so much and carrying 4 45s in front of you against your abdomen (which, of course, must be kept tight to avoid pain) is great for core and grip. I'm adding five pounds to it for next time. One hand farmer's walks absolutely destroyed my hands after the plate walks since I'm not used to holding metal in them anymore. That'll subside. Planks were great. They killed me and were great for finishing off the workout.

This was an excellent core, grip and back workout overall.

Rating: 5/5; BW: 181


----------



## fufu (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeehaw. Welcome back.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 10, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeehaw. Welcome back.



Thanks, fufu.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> *Sean*
> 
> I'll have to look into those and plan it around my exam dates and whatnot. Hopefully I can even do one this year, although my performance will be very weak compared to what it should have been. If not, I'll aim for next year. I really need to find some amateur strongman events for next summer. Yummy.
> 
> ...




I am glad to see you are training again. You will be back in no time. I read some interesting stuff about muscle memory which might make bouncing back a little easier.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Squaggle made another workout past.  Yay.  Good to see you back in action.  We need your constructive posts and unique workout back at IM.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 11, 2006)

*KelJu*

Thanks for the encouragement. I appreciate it. I've also read a little about muscle memory, but it's been quite a while since I was at my strongest (but then again, I usually guaged that based only on the deadlift, so it's debatable). We'll see how quickly I can gain in some of the big funkies. That's what I spontaneously decided to call the exercises I do that few people have heard of - they're the ones that really matter to me.

*CP*

I see you've been busy here the whole time. Your advice has always been among the most valuable and influential to me; it's good to hear from you again.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 13, 2006)

*Today's Workout:*

Dynamic Warmup

OH Bulgarian Squats 3x3 (45), 3x2 (65); +5

Turkish Get Ups 1x3 (50); +5

DOH RDLs 3x3 (185), 3x2 (315)

Pull Ups 1x0, 10, 15

Cool Down

Rating: 5/5; BW: 183

Everything went well. I'll be adding weight or keeping things the same where indicated. I was surprised the get ups weren't very hard. I thought I'd be much, much more drained after having my two most demanding exercises juxtaposed like that. But that just means I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 8, 2006)

*Today's Workout:

*Warm Up (light stretching + 3 min jumping on trampoline, which I consider similar to jumping rope in this case)

OH Bulgarian Squats 3x3 (45), 3x2 (70)

Turkish Get Ups 1x3 (55)

One Hand RDLs 3x3 (95), 3x2 (135)

Pull Ups 1x0, 10, 20

Cool Down (heavy stretching + 3 min jumping on trampoline while throwing punches)

I figured I would get a little extra cardio-esque stuff into my warmups and cool downs in the form of jumping on my mini trampoline and throwing punches, etc. Even if there's not much increased benefit, it's still fun.

Squats and get ups were great. Squats seemed easy for some reason, which is definitely unusual with this exercise. Get ups were worse than usual though (probably because I just used all the same muscles in the previous exercise, but I don't lift for the purpose of not challenging myself).

One hand RDLs were a first today. I did one hand DLs last week and liked them, so I thought I'd try it out with these as well. I'll be keeping this as a staple. I'm a little unilateral happy right now, but I consider that a good thing.

Pull ups were a new PR w/20 pounds. Still nowhere near my chin ups, but considering I started with the inability to perform a single BW pull up, I'm doing just fine.

I wish I could be on this site more often, I really do. In case any of you were wondering, I'm taking 27 credit hours at the moment (including organic chemistry and physics, which I love, but take up uber amounts of time in the form of 3- and 4-hour classes, studying, etc), so life is a little crazy and I generally don't have time to breathe. I've still been lifting whenever possible, but unfortunately I can't always post it. I can't wait for summer when I have a job. I'll be devoting less time to that than I am to school and hopefully I'll have time for some kind of life. I wish you all well. Keep on lifting and never make excuses about not having time to lift.


----------



## fufu (Oct 8, 2006)

You're back!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2006)

27 credit hours, in one semester?!  What the fuck?  They don't even let us take that many at my school.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, but for how long, no one knows! Is it magic? No, it's the amazing Squaggleboggin!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> 27 credit hours, in one semester?!  What the fuck?  They don't even let us take that many at my school.



Yeah, and now I know why. It's kind of crazy. I should be honest, though, that's just what someone else told me. It's really in the form of 4 AP classes plus Spanish 3 at my high school and then 10 credit hours at the local college in the form of orgo and physics through the post secondary options program. But it's still a bitch. School all day long and then night classes to boot. I'd much rather take all the credit hours at a college. It's so much harder to have to worry about stuff every day than it is to worry about it biweekly, even if the classes are ridiculously long.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 8, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Yeah, and now I know why. It's kind of crazy. I should be honest, though, that's just what someone else told me. It's really in the form of 4 AP classes plus Spanish 3 at my high school and then 10 credit hours at the local college in the form of orgo and physics through the post secondary options program. But it's still a bitch. School all day long and then night classes to boot. I'd much rather take all the credit hours at a college. It's so much harder to have to worry about stuff every day than it is to worry about it biweekly, even if the classes are ridiculously long.



Good for you Squaggle.  You're going to do well in life.  What is your major?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good for you Squaggle.  You're going to do well in life.  What is your major?



Thanks, CP. I really appreciate that. I don't really know what I want to do yet. I like a lot of different things and while I'd like to learn them all, it's not really plausible (or at least I haven't thought of a way in which it is yet). So far I'm thinking chemistry, physics, law, psychology and computer science. I want to get the most advanced degree possible in at least two areas, though. I should have some more time soon, luckily. I'm trying to get some college applications done and I'm very happy I decided to write most of the essays during the summer instead of waiting until I had all this extra junk. After January 1st, I'll have quite a weight lifted. I'll just have to worry about where I get in and where I should go from there.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 14, 2006)

It's been much too long. But I'm back. My extra classes are finally over and I started lifting again like I promised myself I would. It's been nine weeks and it hasn't been fun. But I wasn't very displeased with today.

*Warm Up:* Trampoline jumping for a few minutes followed by light dynamic stretching

*Overhead Bulgarian Squats:* 3x3 (45), 3x2 (75) *PR

Turkish Get Up: *1x3 (45)

*One Hand RDLs: *3x3 (95), 1x2 (135)

*Pull Ups: *1x0, 10

*Cool Down: *Heavy stretching and light trampoline jumping

*BW: 186

Rating: 5/5
*
I only hit a PR on the OHBS because it was a new exercise to begin with. I knew my TGU wouldn't be quite up to par, especially after getting acclimated to the OHBS again. Great for shoulder strength and stability though. I may need to modify those one hand RDLs. They hurt my hands a lot to do, but perhaps I should just suck it up and stop whining. Pull ups were pretty weak. I didn't expect anything miraculous, but I definitely lost some strength there.

Overall, I'm pretty satisfied. I didn't seem to lose any significant amount of strength in any area that matters. I've been following the same semi-strict diet I was on during lifting (less calories though) and I've only gained a few pounds. One thing I love about this type of training is that, although it takes a long ass time to build up strength, it doesn't leave easily.

It's so good to be back. Unfortunately, I won't be able to lift at home for a while because the weights are in an uninsulated room over our garage - in Cleveland, Ohio. Although the weather is strangely cool at the moment, there's no way that room will be usable during the dead of winter. I'll probably try anyways though.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

holy cow batman your back!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2006)

I thought you were dead.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2006)

p.s my journal WHORE is back


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 14, 2006)

Squaggle's return has made me poop my pants with joy.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2006)

yoyoyo welcome back!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2006)

welcome back


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

*Everyone

*Thanks! It feels good to be back.

*CP*

Why is it that I'm not surprised? Hmm...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:


> It's been much too long. But I'm back. My extra classes are finally over and I started lifting again like I promised myself I would. It's been nine weeks and it hasn't been fun. But I wasn't very displeased with today.
> 
> *Warm Up:* Trampoline jumping for a few minutes followed by light dynamic stretching
> 
> ...



I assume youre using DBs for the deads?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 16, 2006)

*Akira

*Actually, no. If I use DBs in any exercise, I specifically put 'DB' in the title. I use the BB for the Turkish get ups and the one-hand RDLs. That's why it's so difficult - it takes a lot of hand and wrist strength (not to mention grip strength) to keep the bar stable.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 16, 2006)

Jesus, well FUCK THAT!  Great job!  I cant even handle a one arm gorilla hang of my weight for more than 8 sec.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2006)

when you gonna start workin that chest boi


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2006)

*Akira

*Well gorilla hangs aren't easy (at least not for humans). I've always wanted to practice gorialla hangs while holding weight in the other hand. That would be pretty impressive. And I thank you for the encouragement. I highly recommend BB Turkish get ups. It's the only way to go! Honestly, they make everything involved in the lift (which is almost everything) crazy strong.
*
WIB

*Whenever I damn well feel like it. Actually I'm going to try one-arm benching with a BB. You know me - regular benching just won't cut it. I'm not sure exactly what it's going to do yet, but I'm curious enough to go ahead and try it. If it's not what I'm looking for I can always go back to my usual DB benching, but that seems so boring at the moment.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Turkish get ups with a barbell?  Wow.  That almost makes me think risk > reward.  If you can do it though, I want to see it!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep in mind that you're starting off using just the bar. If you think about it, it's really not unsafe at all. If you're even attempting that movement with a specific weight, you should be able to control it with one arm. If it gets out of hand, the weight should be downright easy once you get both hands on it. I understand where you're coming from, but because it takes so long to add weight to this exercise, it's really almost difficult to be unsafe with it.

I can't find a link to a video of a Turkish get up being performed with a barbell. Oh well. It seems like I do it differently from most, though. I actually switch hands while the BB is overhead. That seems both uncommon and foolish. But I'll keep doing it that way until I drop it on myself. It'd serve me right.

I'll see if I can't somehow get a video of myself doing it sometime.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2006)

*Yesterday's Workout:

Dynamic stretches + trampoline jumping

Power Snatches 3x3 (65), 3x2 (95)

One-Arm Benches 3x5 (45)

Farmer's Walks 2x1 (120)

Chin Ups 1x0, 20, 40 (F)

Dynamic + static stretches + trampoline jumping

*It's interesting working out in a room that's quite a bit colder than usual. It feels good to be cooled off constantly, that's for sure.

I define a power snatch as a snatch with only one bend of the knees. So, the pull has to last all the way until the weight is overhead. They went well. I'm going to add five pounds next time.

One-arm benches were rough. They were much harder than I thought they would be - and it was because my triceps are so weak. Balancing the weight was difficult, but I'm used to balancing the BB, meaning the hardest part was getting comfortable with where to bring the weight down. It has to be bodybuilding-style benching with the one-arm stuff for me. Powerlifting style is much too difficult to control with just one arm IMO. It sort of turns into a partial reverse curl.

Farmer's walks weren't bad at all. I was surprised I was able to do it with the 120 pound DBs. I hadn't done any grip work in a couple months, so this wasn't an upset at all. The only problem is increasing the weight - there simply isn't any more room on the sides of the DBs. I'll figure something out, though.

I was almost able to complete the last rep on the chin ups, but not quite. It kills my feet to get the DB into position before actually doing the movement. I'll keep the same weight for next time.

*Rating: 5/5; BW: 187

*Oh, and I see that I have one-hand deadlifts scheduled for my next workout. I need some ideas as to how I can Squagglebogginify deadlifts (you know, sort of like overhead Bulgarian squats) to make them really challenging but without needing to pile weight on the bar. The unilateral stuff is good, but I'm not comfortable with my form. Perhaps I'm approaching it all wrong.

So, if you have any advice as to what style you're comfortable using regarding unilateral deadlifts, or if you can think of another challenging style of them, please feel free to post.


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2006)

Good stuff. I assume you did the one arm benching with a barbell? nice.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 21, 2006)

*fufu

*Of course I did! Who am I to take an exercise and make it easier than it should be? Heh. Thanks for stopping.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 29, 2006)

So I planned on working out tomorrow, despite the fact that the room in which I will work out will probably be below the freezing point of water. Or something like that. However, upon attempting, pathetically hitherto unsuccessfully, to open a micro keychain flashlight I received for Christmas, its army-tough plastic made two sizeable gashes in my left index finger. I say 'gashes' because they are not cuts; nay, the skin is wide open. Do you know how difficult it is to do farmer's walks with two gashes, not cuts, on your left index finger? Extremely. I'm going to have to modify the workout quite a bit (even though I don't think it has anything to do with farmer's walks) in order to actually complete it. So I'm a little annoyed about that. But I vow to avenge myself. Where are those scissors...?


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 29, 2006)

I think hands down you have one of the most unique routines on this board.
Very cool stuff!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think hands down you have one of the most unique routines on this board.
> Very cool stuff!



Thank you very much, sir. I appreciate it.

So I realized that I've been calling my stretches 'dynamic' based solely on the fact that I don't hold the stretches. Yet I think there's more to it. I need to do some more research on dynamic stretches, activation work, etc.

Here's my new split. It's similar to the old one, but I've modified a few things. I would certainly appreciate feedback of any kind.

*Day One: *Overhead Bulgarian Squats; Unilateral BB Benches; Unilateral RDLs; Pull Ups

*Day Two: *Power Snatch; Turkish Get Up; Farmer's Walks; Chin Ups; Planks

*Day Three: *Sumo Deadlifts; Yates Rows; Plate Walks; Unilateral Farmer's Walks


I know some of these exercises may be unfamiliar to some of you, or even have made-up names. So don't be afraid to ask for clarification. It's probably my fault to begin with.

I'll be sticking to the single-factor method of timing my microcycles. Once I can get consistent with lifting, I'll plan more advanced periodization (if gains begin to slow).

Any suggestions as to specific warm ups that can be done beforehand? I like to jump on a small trampoline to generally raise my body temperature and get blood to tissue, but I feel like I should have some kind of dynamic flexibility and/or specific activation work added into it, I'm just not sure what.

As for cooling down, usually I do more static-based stretching and once again go for a few minutes on the trampoline.

Once this is all worked out, I'll get much more specific with my diet, if need be (generally I stick to high protein; avoid processed foods, pop and sugar not contained in a nutritious food, such as fruit; and try to make each meal healthy).


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2007)

*Today's Workout:

*Warmup (performed in circuit):
-Shoulder Abductions 1x10 (5# plate)
-Shoulder Circles (forward and backward each arm, slowly increasing size)
-Spider Crawls
-Deadlift Walks
-Burpees (1x10)

Lifting:
-Overhead Bulgarian Squats 3x3 (45), 3x2 (75)
-Unilateral BB Benches 3x5 (45)
-Unilateral RDLs 3x3 (95), 3x2 (135)
-Pull Ups 1x0, 15, 25 (F)

Rating: 5/5; BW: 186

Overall, quite solid. It was the first time I used this type of warmup. My shoulders were actually pretty tired afterwards. That was the only thing stopping me from adding weight for the squats.

Uni benches went better than last time. They were still extremely difficult (especially after the squats), but I think I'll add 5 pounds and go to a 3x3 scheme or something. Baby steps.

Uni RDLs were a first. I love them. It's hard to balance, but that's the whole point. I'm adding 5 pounds next time.

Pull ups went well. I almost got the 25. I'll get it next time for sure.

Now I just need to be more strict with my diet, get approval of my routine from a couple members, and I'll be well on my way to actually being able to periodize with some consistency!

Any feedback is more than welcome, as always.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 8, 2007)

I would just like to point out that my diet has been quite nice today (so far), or at least according to my limited knowledge.

Meal 1: Turkey burger, whole wheat pasta, banana (tried to make it the largest meal)
Meal 2: Peanuts (as a snack during school)
Meal 3: Turkey burger, whole wheat pasta, banana (quite a bit less than last time, but still a decent meal)
Meal 4: Will be eating roast beef, I think (it'll depend on what it's made in as to how much I'll eat)
Meal 5: Probably a banana and some peanuts or something

Okay, so it's nothing amazing. But I'm sick of slacking when it comes to my diet. I've been drinking nothing but water, and I really don't think I've been eating bad foods - just stuff that's not the best. This is unacceptable (I mean, to a point - I'm not about to spend a million dollars on some kind of super-high-quality food or something). At least I'm doing something. I should take some measurements just as a reference.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I think hands down you have one of the most unique routines on this board.
> Very cool stuff!



I agree!! Great workouts!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2007)

Your workouts are always entertaining to read up on.  Did you use a barbell for the 1-leg RDLs?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2007)

It is good to see you posting again dude.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 10, 2007)

unilateral farmers walk?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 10, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> unilateral farmers walk?



The same as regular farmer walks the only difference being you are only holding the object, DB, KB, BB in one hand. Tough to do with a lot of weight.

25 pullups is pretty sweet! Nice work.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

*Sweet_Dell*
Thanks! That means a lot to me.

*CP
*Of course I did. Stupidly, I tried doing unilateral RDLs using both legs and just one arm before. I figured it'd be really good for the core. Well, it turns out that grip is definitely the limiting factor in that case. I'm now doing them the way they're supposed to be done, heh. I was hoping you'd poke in here. I assume you didn't see anything terribly wrong with my split, then. This is a good thing.

*KelJu
*Thanks. I took some time off for a while and then started posting a little after I got back in the game. Hopefully it won't happen agian.

*fUnc17
*Like Bakerboy said, it's the same thing but using one hand. I try to keep my shoulders level to get some unilateral work done for the obliques and core. It's great when you use a 60+ pound DB.

*Bakerboy*
Thanks for explaining that. It definitely is hard with a lot of weight. Of course, I'm still working up to decent weight, but it's still pretty difficult. Actually, the numbers for the pull ups represent the added weight, that's why it went 1x0, 15, 25 - it's for one rep times 0, 15 and 25 pounds of added weight, respectively. As you can see, I'm trying to increase the strength of the movement rather than just the number of reps.

Thanks for posting, everyone. I should be lifting again later today, and my diet has still been strict. I'm on my way...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 12, 2007)

Warmup (circuit):
-Burpees 1x10
-Spider Crawls
-Shoulder Circles
-Shoulder Abductions 1x10 (5)
-Deadlift Walks


Lifting:
-Power Snatches 3x3 (65), 3x2 (100)
-Turkish Get Ups 1x3 (55)
-Farmer's Walks 2x1 (120)
-Chin Ups 1xBW, +20, +40 (F)
-Planks 3x30s (45)

Rating: 5/5; BW: 189

Everything went pretty well. I'll be adding weight for the snatches and TGUs. Chin ups were really difficult. I'm dropping the last rep down to BW +30. Planks were brutal after everything else. I was pretty spent a few minutes ago, but I followed up with some stretching.

My diet now needs some major work. I see that what I've been doing hasn't helped at all. Of course, the extra weight could be due to water retention since I'm drinking so much right now. I'm going to start posting my diets on here as well so I can embarrass myself. I've retained plenty of training knowledge (even if I'm not advanced enough to use some of it), but nutrition is another story.

Diet for today:
-Whole wheat pasta (~4 oz) @ 8:45 AM
-Peanuts (1 serving) @ 11 AM
-Small steak @ 3 PM
-Whole wheat pasta (~4 oz) @ 5:30 PM

And that's about it so far (I'm about to eat the pasta). I've read that whole wheat pasta, although not as good as certain other carbs, is generally a good food to eat. Perhaps I'm wrong. If so, it would explain a lot. I also had some grapes as a snack, but nothing too significant. I'll have to start counting calories and macronutrients if I don't solve this problem soon.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 21, 2007)

Warmup (circuit):
-Burpees 1x10
-Shoulder Circles
-Spider Crawls
-Shoulder Abductions 1x10 (5)

Lifting:
-Sumo Deadlifts 3x3 (135), 3x2 (225)
-Yates Rows 3x3 (115), 3x2 (155)
-Plate Walks 3x1 (180)
-Unilateral Farmer's Walks 3x1 (55)

Rating: 5/5; BW: 185

Exams last week kept me from lifting like I wanted to. Somewhat of an excuse, but still pretty legitimate. I can't decide whether I'm calling myself out on that one or not. I'll just have to kick my ass later.

Very nice. This stuff was very light weight, but that's because a) I hadn't done it in a pretty long time and b) the room in which I lifted was definitely below 40°. My hands just about froze to the metal and my feet were numb after about two or three minutes. But I couldn't go another day without lifting. Now is no time to be a pansy.

Looks like I lost 4 pounds in 9 days. Perhaps my diet isn't so terrible after all. But that doesn't mean I won't continue to do more research, especially about the foods I eat most. I need some protein...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 21, 2007)

I find myself struggling between whether to put more time into lifting or school. It is a tough call.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I find myself struggling between whether to put more time into lifting or school. It is a tough call.



Yeah it is. I'm hoping that once I'm in college I'll have a lot more freedom in my schedule, which means a lot more effective time management. Plus I won't have to work out in the freezing cold in the winter. But that's just a perk, heh.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 21, 2007)

How old are you?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 22, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> How old are you?



I am 17 years of age, sir.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 30, 2007)

My feet are still numb as I type this. I don't have Body Identity Integrity Disorder or anything, but it almost feels good...

Warmup:
-Burpees
-Shoulder Abductions
-Shoulder Circles
-Deadlift Walks
-Spider Crawls

Workout:
-Overhead Bulgarian Squat 3x3 (45), 3x2 (80)
-Unilateral Benches 3x5 (45)
-Unilateral RDLs 3x3 (95), 3x2 (135)
-Pull Ups 1x0, 15, 25 (F)

BW: 185; rating: 5/5

Overall it was pretty good, but a little strange. My left side seemed stronger, for one thing. And I'm still not used to being numb while lifting. I should get used to it soon, though. Winters in Cleveland usually last a while.

Squats were great. I'll be adding weight. Benches were noticeably easier. At least I'm making progress. Adding weight next time for sure. RDLs were good too, and I'll be adding weight. Pull ups weren't so great. The 25 was nowhere close to completion. Last time I was closer though - I'll keep it the same one more time and see what happens.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Good stuff! Nice RDL's and OH squats. Why don't you just do BW pullups until you can do 10-12 reps and then focus on adding weight later?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good stuff! Nice RDL's and OH squats. Why don't you just do BW pullups until you can do 10-12 reps and then focus on adding weight later?



I thank you for the compliment and the advice. However, I can't see myself doing that. I like adding weight more than I like adding reps. It's just the way I am. I'm simply behind because I can't train as frequently as I'd like to. I'm up to somewhat decent weight for chin ups now (40 pounds or so), so at least I know I've been making some kind of progress. If it becomes a problem, I definitely will take the advice though.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 28, 2007)

So instead of my nice, elaborate post on my painfully interesting life since I've posted, the forum showed a giant chunk of text which would probably scare away anyone. I'll see if I can get that fixed before posting anything nearly that long (I ramble).


----------



## WantItBad (Aug 29, 2007)

get a clue and post more please


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2007)

No SHiT!


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> So instead of my nice, elaborate post on my painfully interesting life since I've posted, the forum showed a giant chunk of text which would probably scare away anyone. I'll see if I can get that fixed before posting anything nearly that long (I ramble).



Its good to see you back. IM is in need of intelligent people at all times, so you need to get your ass back to posting. I hope all is well for you, bud.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

I missed this journal.... for some reason???


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2007)

because its been so long since he posted here


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 17, 2007)

*The Plan*

I appreciate, first of all, the support everyone's given. I want to thank all of you because it really does mean a lot.  It truly hasn't been laziness; I've been very busy doing things even I consider to be more urgent than lifting. Currently I'm at Case Western as a freshman and I have a pretty heavy courseload of 19 credit hours at the moment. I needed to see how things went before taking much time off (and I mean not only lifting, but all the research I put into my lifting as well - it's quite time consuming, really). I've been taking care of myself - no drinking or smoking (not that I ever used to do either), and my BW has remained largely unchanged, though I suspect some recomposition (in a bad way) to have happened.  I have some strange ideas and still need to do a lot of research, but I believe my ascension to my previous levels of strength will be much quicker than I hoped before. I'll divulge these ideas later if they happen to be successful (otherwise I'll just look crazy, not that that's a bad thing of course).  My plan is as follows: Basically I'm going to jump right back into the same exercises I did before (uber difficulty), but decrease the weight and increase the sets and reps so I don't actually kill my body with the shock. I'll probably also do more exercises per session so I can get used to a somewhat increased work capacity. It's a 20 minute walk to and from my place of exercise (should've brought a bike just for that). I have an exam tomorrow (calc ii - yay!) but I think I can risk a little trip over to hit the weights. I'll feel infinitely better once I do. Even though I've been busy as hell with homework and studying, I still have felt guilty about not lifting. I miss it so much. I'll post the workout I completed sometime in the very near future.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm depressed that I can't insert line breaks. Really. That's terrible.

Today didn't work out exactly as planned, mostly because I had extremely unrealistic expectations. But I accomplished what I wanted to accomplish.

Circuit: Turkish Get Up 1x3 (45), Overhead Bulgarian Squat 1x3 (45), Power Snatch 1x3 (65), Planks 1x30s (0)

I did the circuit twice. It was a pretty good workout to be honest. So many of the same movements are involved with each exercise that I was really willing myself through it, as out of shape as that may indicate I am. I was out of breath and nearly shaking near the end. This is a good thing. I believe I was pretty successful in delivering a shock. My bodyweight was at an all-time training low of 168 (weighed in at 172, 167, 167, 168 for four trials - was going to throw away the 172 but it really doesn't need to be that accurate; weight was with tennis shoes).

I've become quite fond of a theory I first saw posted by Duncan's Donuts (or something similar). Smart fellow. It went something like this: Increase your maximum strength and apply that newly obtained strength to other movements that are more intricate and which can not or should not be practiced with weights. For example, if you wanted to increase your vertical jump, you could increase the strength of your legs. Practice jumping to improve form and neural efficiency of the movement. With more strength, the jump will still benefit further.

Using this theory, it just hit me today that I've been thinking of it all wrong when it comes to my training. My lifts are pretty intricate and, while designed to be used with weight, might really benefit more from this type of thinking. For example, doing squats and deadlifts with the heavy weight can probably boost my overhead bulgarian squats quite a bit.

The trouble is that, to be quite honest, I'm afraid of the higher weights with the big exercises. My PR for a deadlift is 425 and for an ATG back squat 285. To me, those are some pretty big numbers, particularly when I weigh about 170 (apparently I've lost weight since coming to school - and quite a bit of it). I was always safe when doing them, having my own system of spotting with sawhorses (AKA cheapest squat rack in the world). But I hate asking other people for spots, and I hate even more trusting people with something like this. So, in short, I don't think I'll be moving any large weights with the squat anytime soon. Nor with the deadlift, because putting that much strain on myself in that particular way also scares me. Mentally, car pushing seems much less intimidating and much safer for me. I guess the idea I had will have to wait for another time. The other one may still work, though.

On one last note, I now know exactly why people start threads complaining or making fun of others in gyms. There are simply some very funny things to be found. As fantastic as I feel using just the bar for my exercises while surrounded by people who are easily 50 pounds heavier with probably a fourth of the body fat percentage, I at least have my dignity in my training knowledge. Or so I tell myself when I see them 'shrugging' weight and doing other things with completely improper form.

I really hope those line breaks show up, or I may cry.


----------

